# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Ключи для 1С 8,2

## Валерия76

*НАБОР ЛЕКАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1

 - версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*


Способ обхода защиты сервера 1С х64 (не путать с Windows Server x64!)

----------

111000 (19.11.2014), adddmin (31.10.2013), Aftorik (10.11.2015), alex_win32 (07.09.2015), Apple pie (04.02.2020), Check26 (14.03.2016), dexsor (24.02.2015), DUCK2008 (17.02.2015), Dyadka74 (12.02.2015), evg_74 (20.11.2014), jmalko (09.11.2014), MadZealot (26.10.2014), mlad77 (24.10.2018), RAVandrey74 (21.12.2014), redwan (20.03.2015), sash87 (11.03.2015), sawaia (29.04.2017), Scoorp (03.09.2013), serge_focus (23.12.2014), sky60 (07.09.2020), smit_03 (19.09.2015), Tatarin73 (07.11.2014), VIRRus (01.10.2017), vladkom812 (08.10.2015), W00dV0rd (13.10.2015), yagami_light_ (06.10.2015), ygeer (27.11.2012), zazazu (14.11.2016), Арзибек (27.11.2015), НатальяК (03.02.2015), Рикк (26.10.2018)

----------


## an2084

> Добрый день! 1С 8,2 устанавливлена на домашнем компьютере. сегодня обновила платформу на 8.2.15.301 и теперь не могу зайти в 1Ску . говорит компьютер, что не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы.  Чтобы получить лицензию, просит комп ввести ПИн код.. и чего теперь делать?  программиста того, что устанавливал "ищи свищи"..... может кто-нибудь может поделиться ключом? :) или расскажет, как обойти эту проблемму? Спасибо


Вот зто поможет решить проблему
распакуйте в любое место, прочитайте файл Читать.doc, выполните прочитанное.
Ссылка на скачивание                              Имя файла
http://depositfiles.com/files/q3lyjkdq2   0HASP_DRV.RAR

----------

785740 (05.03.2014), Agggronom_Sr (29.05.2014), aibek.m92 (26.11.2013), alexdixon (11.09.2012), alex_const (13.01.2013), A_l_e_x_2_isd (15.09.2012), babvla (28.11.2013), barberries (04.01.2013), bestship (10.03.2013), bri-z (19.04.2013), buzhleb (13.11.2014), casiocasio (04.05.2012), Corey Hate (09.11.2012), dmitrii665 (27.08.2012), d_vecher (04.02.2013), fgfhgtuy (31.03.2013), galamm (29.03.2013), Godzilla707 (02.07.2012), Happyman888 (08.05.2012), iserj (25.09.2015), JlABP (27.05.2014), killergoffs (13.02.2013), kml34 (26.02.2018), ksenat (26.10.2012), mrisha (09.01.2013), Niamid (05.06.2012), Nikois (05.11.2013), nikolin (17.08.2012), Nikon102 (19.01.2017), pavelm (16.06.2012), ros_p (04.05.2012), SMAILIK3773 (04.01.2013), soulcatcher (21.09.2012), Spy_Hard (23.08.2012), sto-dwa (05.02.2013), Swetlaya (20.03.2013), Valya410 (08.05.2012), vialtec (18.10.2012), VikNik (14.04.2012), аська (08.12.2012), БЛС (12.11.2012), БУХ (08.04.2012), Валерия76 (08.04.2012), Дастан (27.04.2013), ирина08 (08.08.2012), Лена163 (17.12.2014), Оксана 126 (12.10.2012), Роберт (22.07.2012), хахатушка (28.07.2012)

----------


## Валерия76

Спасибо! огромное спасибо! все получилось! можно работать!!! :)

----------

fastblur (08.10.2012), Бся (06.11.2012)

----------


## maratimus

а у кого-нибудь есть эмулятор на 100, 300 или 500 ключей, пользователей стало больше 50, не хватает лицензий

----------


## Valya410

Где ещё можно скачать этот файлик. Через Депозитфайлы не получается (СМС и т.д.)

----------


## Anim

Вот патч, пользуйтесь.
Нужно пропатчить файл backbas (находится в папке с 1С 8.2, далее BIN)

<a href="http://letitbit.net/download/98008.9290057f35d72eaf252faf8f9f41/1c_8x_UniPatch.rar.html" title="1c_8x_UniPatch.rar">1c_8x_UniPatch.rar</a>

---------- Post added at 17:06 ---------- Previous post was at 17:05 ----------

Извиняюсь,
http://letitbit.net/download/98008.9...Patch.rar.html

----------

*Rimma* (17.12.2013), 309007 (30.05.2014), 856472 (03.02.2015), agar (27.02.2014), AidarRik (08.01.2014), alenkakg (09.04.2015), AlPak (09.04.2013), AndreyVelz (12.11.2015), Arina2013 (18.09.2012), A_l_e_x_2_isd (15.09.2012), bant (24.05.2013), bvacons (08.12.2012), Damsel (02.02.2014), darina15 (09.11.2012), djoanna (23.03.2014), elenamedvedeva (11.07.2013), elenarabbit (26.10.2012), Eudidenko (24.04.2013), e_alex (02.08.2013), galamm (29.03.2013), IgorRybak (17.03.2014), Irik-zah (11.10.2013), Irina78 (07.12.2012), i_66 (12.02.2013), Jack222 (19.05.2013), Julnsk (17.07.2012), kaltat (11.02.2015), leo_serg (13.01.2014), libo_ant (11.01.2016), majorova.marin (07.10.2013), Marusya (18.02.2013), maxpro83 (28.03.2015), max_xxxl (03.03.2013), morozsib (06.07.2012), mrisha (04.10.2012), MuddyRiver (07.04.2015), mun (18.01.2014), Nataadm (08.07.2014), NatalyaL (02.09.2013), Naughty.87 (24.07.2015), Nickzarez (19.03.2014), nikur (13.02.2014), ru_s (08.04.2013), soulcatcher (21.09.2012), Spella (25.03.2014), Star_FOX (29.12.2015), Taisiya (13.02.2014), tonnay (02.07.2013), Valya410 (08.05.2012), Veta K (22.11.2013), vsa-7 (16.11.2012), YaElena (28.06.2013), Yuryus (17.02.2015), Zmiya (23.01.2013), Антонио1001 (16.10.2013), БЛС (12.11.2012), Гоха (03.10.2013), Дева+ (09.02.2013), Евгений19911 (16.01.2014), ЕГОР_Х. (25.11.2013), куан (24.02.2013), Люция (11.01.2015), Максим зеро (15.04.2015), Разработчик (22.02.2013), Сашулик (17.06.2013), светик 26 (12.11.2012), Скала (06.02.2014), СТАБ (16.06.2014), Царица (31.05.2013), яфы (15.05.2014)

----------


## Valya410

Anim, здравствуйте. Спасибо за помощь. До связи.

----------


## tip78

я в backbas.dll заменил 85 на 31, а он всё-равно лицензию просит, падла
у меня вин7 32, однопользовательский вариант
подскажите пожалуйста правильный порядок "от установки и до запуска"
эмулятор нужен, или что я делаю не так?

----------


## DMLangepas

эмулятор однозначно нужен, если нет лицензии или ключа, либо это не Практика применения

----------


## 812

> Вот патч, пользуйтесь.
> Нужно пропатчить файл backbas (находится в папке с 1С 8.2, далее BIN)
> 
> <a href="http://letitbit.net/download/98008.9290057f35d72eaf252faf8f9f41/1c_8x_UniPatch.rar.html" title="1c_8x_UniPatch.rar">1c_8x_UniPatch.rar</a>
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:06 ---------- Previous post was at 17:05 ----------
> 
> Извиняюсь,
> http://letitbit.net/download/98008.9...Patch.rar.html



Спасибо, простой и дельный совет. 
Не понятно из-за чего слетела, но заработала и хорошо!

----------

killergoffs (13.02.2013), majorova.marin (07.10.2013), Naughty.87 (24.07.2015), Sova_N (16.04.2013), tretyi (14.11.2013), куан (24.02.2013), Мараморочка (06.02.2014), эверест (03.12.2013)

----------


## ceos

unipath с версии 8.2.16.353 не пашет юзайте имулянтер 0HASP_DRV.RAR

----------


## Новичок1

А у меня почему-то ничего не получается, все равно лицензию просит.

----------


## viktor_red

*an2084*, Спасибо, все работает

----------


## dfm

Подскажите пожалуйста как обойти защиту конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0.34.7".

----------


## Asidol

Привет всем,
разъясните пожалуйста, что значит пропатчить?))) и что же все ссылки через депозитфайл и летитбит? очень странно всем нужны смс-ки деньги и т.п.

----------


## den02

> Вот зто поможет решить проблему
> распакуйте в любое место, прочитайте файл Читать.doc, выполните прочитанное.
> Ссылка на скачивание                              Имя файла
> http://depositfiles.com/files/q3lyjkdq2   0HASP_DRV.RAR


а уменя все равно не получается вроде все делаю как написано пишет мол все путем захожу в 1с а она все равно просит лицензию(( скачал первый раз на комп с инета

----------


## Zmiya

спасибо - заработало

----------


## opel132

версии 8.2.17.143 чем можно крякнуть или пропатчить?Если скажете,что "0HASP_DRV.RAR" подойдёт,то не могли бы выложить текст как это сделать,а то не могу прочитать дос...

----------


## snowberd

> Вот зто поможет решить проблему
> распакуйте в любое место, прочитайте файл Читать.doc, выполните прочитанное.
> Ссылка на скачивание                              Имя файла
> http://depositfiles.com/files/q3lyjkdq2   0HASP_DRV.RAR


не получается,все равно пин код требует,что посоветуете?

---------- Post added at 20:41 ---------- Previous post was at 19:46 ----------




> Вот зто поможет решить проблему
> распакуйте в любое место, прочитайте файл Читать.doc, выполните прочитанное.
> Ссылка на скачивание                              Имя файла
> http://depositfiles.com/files/q3lyjkdq2   0HASP_DRV.RAR


ye

ну вот не получается и как это работает не могу понять?если при запуске 1 С требуется пинкод?

----------

Bol (07.12.2013)

----------


## icq-on

супер, всё пашет!!!

----------


## DMLangepas

а шо, пин-кода нет? Программа не лицензионная?

----------


## Swetlaya

Скажите, пожалуйста, что значит "пропатчить файл backbas"? Заранее, спасибо!

---------- Post added at 19:13 ---------- Previous post was at 19:01 ----------




> Вот зто поможет решить проблему
> распакуйте в любое место, прочитайте файл Читать.doc, выполните прочитанное.
> Ссылка на скачивание                              Имя файла
> http://depositfiles.com/files/q3lyjkdq2   0HASP_DRV.RAR


Спасибо, Вам за ссылочку. С легкостью установила на ОС XP!  Но на Windows 7 установить не удалось, к большому моему сожалению... можете подсказать в чем причина?

----------


## chekmen

Пропатчил файлик-сразу заработало и скорость загрузки проги моментальная-до этого тормозило изза чего непонятно

----------


## Алма

Здравствуйте у меня проблема когда запускаю 1 с 8.2 выскакивает не обнаружена лицензия для использлвания программы,как можно обойти эту проблему

----------


## Умберто Лопес

Здравствуйте! На компе (Windows 7 64-битная) стояла 1с 8 патченная, но после установки 18 платформы перестала работать,
старый патч не помогает. 
У кого есть лекарство помогите.

----------

толька (08.01.2014)

----------


## эмэкс

всё ок работает

----------


## lok78

а под LINUX есть эмуляторы или патчер

----------


## Лёма

а где его можно найти? эмулятор этот.

----------


## zeneva

привет! А мне можно прислать пин-код , 9470113@rambler.ru   Ссылка на скачивание не работает.

----------


## Анна МК

Привет! Я не успела скачать ключ по ссылочке ( Ссылка на скачивание не работает), если можно поделись ключиком! заранее спасибо!

----------


## Умберто Лопес

Скинтьте пожалуйста ссылкочку на эмулятор, который работает под 18 Платформу 1С.

----------


## Дарья1

Добрый день! а можно еще раз ваш чудо файлик?:)

----------


## tepan

У меня такая же проблема. Прошол по ссылке, а там: "Такого файла не существует, доступ к нему ограничен или он был удален из-за нарушения авторских прав". Можите еще что нибуть подсказать.... плиз..

----------


## fsd

Люди, дайте, пожалуйста ссылку на ключ к 1с

----------

Рика (03.02.2015)

----------


## PaVlovich

вот ловите

----------

A_l_e_x_2_isd (06.06.2014), digesha (04.05.2014), kripanton (19.10.2013), NaHaaL (26.06.2013), NameNN (01.08.2013), o_khin (29.11.2013), pirat-123 (02.10.2013), Slepneff (31.10.2013), ZlobnijTip (26.06.2013), ИгорьСталкер (02.08.2013), моздок (22.07.2013)

----------


## e_goncharov

А этот патч поможет если 1с работает в многопользовательском режиме терминального сервера?

----------


## Тимур +

Здравствуйте, я здесь новенький, подскажите пожалуйста где мне здесь скачать 1"С" 8 очень буду признателен . Зарание благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Максим0745

Ребята что за обман?Архив даже не скачевается!Даром регестрировался!

----------


## Анна МК

Я тоже так зарегистрировалась... и ничего не скачала?!!!!!!

----------


## Дорис

Добрый день! Ребят, я скачала файл.Объясните,что мне с этим делать?

----------


## preobrajenie1

> Вот зто поможет решить проблему
> распакуйте в любое место, прочитайте файл Читать.doc, выполните прочитанное.
> Ссылка на скачивание                              Имя файла
> http://depositfiles.com/files/q3lyjkdq2   0HASP_DRV.RAR


Доброго времени суток! А можно повторить раздачу файла, а то ссылка не открывается!!! Заранее спасибо!

----------

pirat-123 (02.10.2013)

----------


## an2084

распакуйте в любое место, прочитайте файл Читать.doc, выполните прочитанное.
Ссылка на скачивание Имя файла
2_HASP_DRV.ZIP 
Если на семёрке не получилось попробуйте универсальный патч
upatch.rar

----------

aniangeless (30.01.2014), inko8 (24.10.2013), Navlabel (04.02.2014), pirat-123 (02.10.2013)

----------


## Aleksig700

Всем привет. Установил 1с ут 8.2 10 редакции. Стоит сервер и от него три клиента. Скажите как установить эмулятор ключа? Для одного компа разоврался а когда от сервера работаем как быть?

----------


## Сергей&

> распакуйте в любое место, прочитайте файл Читать.doc, выполните прочитанное.
> Ссылка на скачивание Имя файла
> 2_HASP_DRV.ZIP 
> Если на семёрке не получилось попробуйте универсальный патч
> upatch.rar


Здравствуйте! Пробовал и универсальный патч и эмулятор. Всё равно просит лицензию. Может я что-то не так делаю у меня 7-ка На работе стоит лицензионная 1с управление торговлей 8,2 редакция 11. Скопировал на работе инстальник и базу. Дома установил , запускаю просит лицензию...Может кто-то что подскажет....

----------


## gath

универсальный патч пашет 100%

----------


## an2084

Набор эмуляторов и патчей для всех версий Windows: 
ScrewDrivers_all.zip
Перед применением внимательно читаем текстовые документы (для чего и как устанавливать)

Или воспользоваться Portable-версиями (не требует установки и лечения, может запускаться с флешки; аворская сборка):
8.2.18.109_MeinX_portable.zip
8.2.18.109_MeinX_portable.zip
8.3.3.658_MeinX_portable.zip
8.3.3.721_MeinX_portable.zip

----------

Andy.Shel (10.12.2013), creadus (04.10.2014), den_vb (18.12.2015), Dimas74 (18.10.2013), edware (29.10.2013), ipm@rambler.ru (24.12.2014), kripanton (19.10.2013), LiderXXX (23.06.2014), lipup (08.12.2013), mouse1000000 (01.04.2014), Nikois (17.10.2013), pofigus (20.01.2014), puhliakov (25.10.2013), roba777 (24.01.2015), vb_ (23.10.2015), W00dV0rd (13.10.2015), Zhigulka (22.11.2013), Сергей& (03.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей&

*an2084*, СПАСИБО!!!! В репу поставил. Заманался я  "ящик" с работы домой и обратно таскать. Скачал   портабле, запустил  - всё отлично работает!!!   Теперь дома буду номенклатуру править. Ещё раз спасибо за помощь. Радуюсь как ребёнок.)))

---------- Post added at 22:16 ---------- Previous post was at 22:14 ----------




> универсальный патч пашет 100%


...да куй его знает. Вроде бы и руки прямые (но наверное где-то всё-таки кривизна имеется) раз у меня на семёрке он не заработал...

----------


## an2084

Можно воспользоваться и этой Portable-версией (не требует установки и лечения, может запускаться с флешки; аворская сборка):
8.2.19.68_MeinX_portable.zip

----------

Arkadiya (18.10.2013), BAMPER (22.01.2014), edware (29.10.2013), Genn@dy (08.12.2013), lipup (08.12.2013), MaxPower (29.11.2013), sam1337 (07.03.2014), Сергей& (04.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей&

> Можно воспользоваться и этой Portable-версией (не требует установки и лечения, может запускаться с флешки; аворская сборка):
> 8.2.19.68_MeinX_portable.zip


....ну вот, теперь я, в двойне счастливей стану.....)) скачал, спасибо:good::dance:

----------


## antsoft

Добрый день.
А все таки есть unipatch или эмулятор хаспа, которые работает с последней версией платформы на сегодняшний день? (8.2.19.68 1С Предприятие)

----------


## Ольга01071978

что такое пропатчитьИ?

----------


## NICOSSAN

> что такое пропатчитьИ?


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CF%E0%F2%F7

----------


## Лена163

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Руст0217

повторите ссылку...

----------


## tanama

Anim, спасибо.

----------


## adddmin

ссылка битая

----------


## Dimer2

Просьба перезалить файл





> Добрый день! 1С 8,2 устанавливлена на домашнем компьютере. сегодня обновила платформу на 8.2.15.301 и теперь не могу зайти в 1Ску . говорит компьютер, что не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы.  Чтобы получить лицензию, просит комп ввести ПИн код.. и чего теперь делать?  программиста того, что устанавливал "ищи свищи"..... может кто-нибудь может поделиться ключом? :) или расскажет, как обойти эту проблемму? Спасибо

----------


## ЕГОР_Х.

спасибо большое!

----------


## Ольгаа

Ошибка(

----------


## vitamina

*Универсальный патч для любой платформы 1С 8.х* -> ссылка

----------


## Павел_

> *Универсальный патч для любой платформы 1С 8.х* -> ссылка


Один я фигу вижу? :)

----------


## Анна МК

неработает пишет "about**:blank"

----------


## vitamina

_Поправил:_

*Универсальный патч для любой платформы 1С 8.х* -> ссылка

----------


## JVN

здравствуйте, есть ли у кого-нибудь опыт установки сетевого ключа на 500 пользователей, пока удалось найти только на 50?

----------


## myst2901

---------- Post added at 09:07 ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 ----------

[/COLOR]


> _Поправил:_
> 
> *Универсальный патч для любой платформы 1С 8.х* -> ссылка


файл удален...

----------


## vitamina

> файл удален...


Тут была выложена ссылка на три обменника, первый забанили, два остальных работают.

----------

av8521 (23.01.2014)

----------


## skrest

есть  1с 8.2 , лицензия,  перешел на W7 64  - больше не запускается  !С , требуют лицензию.....

----------


## Elena1976

Добрый вечер! Помогите.. Выполнила всё по файлу Читать.doc, все равно 1с требует лицензию.
(платформа 8.2.19.80)

----------


## DMLangepas

да купите уже за 390р учебную и вперед

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый вечер! Помогите.. Выполнила всё по файлу Читать.doc, все равно 1с требует лицензию.
> (платформа 8.2.19.80)


Применили патч? Он применяется, когда 1С Предприятие не запущено.
Далее запускаем 1С Предприятие, щелкаем внизу справа на *Настройка*, галочка стоит на *Использовать аппаратную лицензию (ключ защиты)* ?

----------


## Elena1976

Попробовала ещё раз. Галочка в настройках стоит. Теперь открывается окно "Конфигурация (1С Предприятие). 
Окно с1.jpg

----------


## Анна МК

У меня таже проблема, что делать не знаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alen55

> У меня таже проблема, что делать не знаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Решение проблемы *скачать*

----------

Elena1976 (13.02.2014), O-MEGA (25.03.2014), БУХ (28.02.2014)

----------


## ЕвгенДем

Здравствуйте, проверьте вашу ссылку на скачивание ключа не работает

----------


## Alen55

> Здравствуйте, проверьте вашу ссылку на скачивание ключа не работает


*скачать*
Это обменник Ргхост барахлит.

----------


## что

спасибо огромное

----------


## geoix

vseotaki rabotaet

----------


## fatsocartman

СПАСИБО! Завел.

----------


## Nebo33

а можно ссылку повторить? Скачивания уже нет....

----------


## Alen55

> а можно ссылку повторить? Скачивания уже нет....


Решение проблемы *скачать*

----------

Nebo33 (03.04.2014)

----------


## skrest

> Решение проблемы *скачать*


Кстати на 8.2.19  на x64 не работает.

----------


## Лелик2014

Спасибо 8.3 пошла

----------


## tatkor

ссылочка не работает ( ...повторите пожалуйста!

----------


## Alen55

> ссылочка не работает ( ...повторите пожалуйста!


Повторяю *скачать*

----------

tatkor (12.04.2014)

----------


## tatkor

для 8.3 пойдетИ

----------


## Alen55

> для 8.3 пойдетИ


Попробуйте, у меня на 8.3.4.408 сработало.

----------


## kostadmi

Можно ли пропатчить Сервер 64x 1С 8,3,3,658 
Unipatch патчит только платформу. На сервер ругается Can not find source byte

----------


## Alen55

> Можно ли пропатчить Сервер 64x 1С 8,3,3,658 
> Unipatch патчит только платформу. На сервер ругается Can not find source byte


Попробуйте снесите старую платформу.

----------


## kostadmi

Снес все, кроме Сервера. Все равно не хочет патчить.

----------


## Alen55

> Снес все, кроме Сервера. Все равно не хочет патчить.


почитайте, может поможет http://makhovy.ya.ru/12

----------


## kostadmi

Увы ... Придется, наверное, все сносить ...

----------


## skrest

нет!  только надо перестоновить  HASP и все.

----------


## kostadmi

Все это "крутиться" в Hyper-V. Так что хаспа нет.

----------


## skrest

> Все это "крутиться" в Hyper-V. Так что хаспа нет.


,
счас не могу проверить 
а то говорит hinstall.exe ?

----------


## Аура

Помогите пожалуйста..  Программа  не лицензионная... раньше открывалась нормально.. а теперь ругается, что нет лицензии.. здесь дали ссылку, но информации там нет.. наверное удалили.. что мне делать.. И? очень надо!!!! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!:blush: программа 1С 8.2

----------


## skrest

> Помогите пожалуйста..  Программа  не лицензионная... раньше открывалась нормально.. а теперь ругается, что нет лицензии.. здесь дали ссылку, но информации там нет.. наверное удалили.. что мне делать.. И? очень надо!!!! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!:blush: программа 1С 8.2

----------


## Аура

здравствуйте.. а что с этим делать.. в двух словах пожалуйста.. не могу запустить программу 1С8.2 .. ругается на лицензию... то что скачала может как нибудь помочьИИ? плизззз...

---------- Post added at 19:16 ---------- Previous post was at 19:09 ----------

выдает ошибку.. не получается(((((( еще варианты естьИ подскажите..

---------- Post added at 19:23 ---------- Previous post was at 19:16 ----------




> 


 помогите:blush:

----------


## skrest

> здравствуйте.. а что с этим делать.. в двух словах пожалуйста.. не могу запустить программу 1С8.2 .. ругается на лицензию... то что скачала может как нибудь помочьИИ? плизззз...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:16 ---------- Previous post was at 19:09 ----------
> 
> выдает ошибку.. не получается(((((( еще варианты естьИ подскажите..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:23 ---------- Previous post was at 19:16 ----------
> 
>  помогите:blush:


какую именно ошибку выдает ?

перед запуском обязательно все следы !С убить (выйте в смысле)

---------- Post added at 21:17 ---------- Previous post was at 21:16 ----------

а вообще проще и дешевле  купить сейчас!

----------


## Аура

> какую именно ошибку выдает ?
> 
> перед запуском обязательно все следы !С убить (выйте в смысле)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:17 ---------- Previous post was at 21:16 ----------
> 
> а вообще проще и дешевле  купить сейчас!


выдает "can not find source bytes!

----------


## skrest

> выдает "can not find source bytes!


работает один из процессов !С   я же говорил что все выключить.   
какая операционка ?

----------


## alena_kazan

нужен эмулятор под windows8 для платформы 8.3

----------


## arccos6pi

> нужен эмулятор под windows8 для платформы 8.3


1c_8x_UniPatch.exe (11.5 КБ)



> 1. Закрываем 1С (и если нужно останавливаем 1С сервер).
> 
> 2. Запускаем 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe.
> 
> 3. для 1С 8.0 и 1С 8.1 выбирать файл backend.dll (находиттся в папке bin установленной 1С).
> для 1С 8.2/8.3 выбирать файл backbas.dll (находиттся в папке bin установленной 1С).

----------


## vonBolzen

> 3. для 1С 8.0 и 1С 8.1 выбирать файл backend.dll (находиттся в папке bin установленной 1С).
> для 1С 8.2/8.3 выбирать файл backbas.dll (находиттся в папке bin установленной 1С).


На 8.3 не работает.

----------


## arccos6pi

> На 8.3 не работает.


работает

----------


## Gromover

Добрый день! А есть UniPatch с 500 лицензиями и более.

----------


## kostadmi

Подтверждаю. В файловом варианте работает...

----------


## Gromover

Подскажите может как-то можно в файле UniPatch поменять количество лицензий.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Подскажите может как-то можно в файле UniPatch поменять количество лицензий.


мне кажется вы слегка наглеете,не?
больше 500 пользователей 1с это мягко скажем не маленькая компания...чтобы на форумах ключ от 1с просить

---------- Post added at 14:15 ---------- Previous post was at 14:13 ----------

мы отдали больше 300000 за софт(пока скуль,пока вин-сервер,пока сервер  1с,пока буха,торговля,40 клиентских)...и при этом компания небольшая и провинциальная

----------


## skrest

> Подскажите может как-то можно в файле UniPatch поменять количество лицензий.


Ты нефтегаз ?
Да , можо сделать -1 !
Не ошибся форумом ?

----------


## тгифы

все выполнил . при входе опять просит пин . ОС 7 , 1с 8.2

----------


## arccos6pi

> все выполнил . при входе опять просит пин . ОС 7 , 1с 8.2


нужно в настройках поставить галочку "использовать аппаратную лицензию(ключ защиты)"

----------

тгифы (20.05.2014)

----------


## skrest

> все выполнил . при входе опять просит пин . ОС 7 , 1с 8.2


Что именно все И?


пробуй 
dhinstall.exe -r -kp
запустить с полными правами.

----------


## тгифы

после галочки все )) заработала))

----------


## Gromover

Спасибо, уже сам разобрался, все прекрасно работает и с кряком на 500 лицензий.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Спасибо, уже сам разобрался, все прекрасно работает и с кряком на 500 лицензий.


пожалуйста,обращайся:yes:

----------


## Simont

> 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe (11.5 КБ)


Перезалейте плыз.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Перезалейте плыз.


http://f-bit.ru/443230

----------

andrej013 (04.01.2015), scamp (23.01.2015), Simont (22.05.2014), _Ganna_ (29.10.2014)

----------


## kostadmi

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли unipath для Сервера 1С 8.3 на Hyper-V w2008 ?

----------


## Ukei

> есть ли unipath для Сервера 1С 8.3 на Hyper-V w2008 ?


 Сервер 1С не патчится, но можно поставить эмулятор. Для сервера 1С х64 лекарства нет.

----------


## aud

Установил платформу 1с 8.2.19.80 просит лицензию, попробовал ,1c_8x_UniPatch.exe , пишит.error can not source bates. что сделал неправильно? платформа хр. все процессы 1с убраны


Все разобрался сам. надо было просто быть внимательным и делать все по  инструкцию.

----------


## Тимур +

Доброго времени суток Вам. Как устанавливается патч? Я переустановил винду поставил опять 1 С 8.2 а ключ не работает (патч). До этого мне от сюда оператор ставил его через программу какую то. Может есть особенности какие то по установки патча? скажите плиз!)

----------


## Ukei

> Может есть особенности какие то по установки патча?


 - Особенность одна: запускать патч нужно при выключенной 1С. Также посмотрите ссылки в первом сообщении на странице.

----------


## skrest

> НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux Скрытый текст


при запуске ругается - не найлена указанная процедура.

----------


## arccos6pi

> при запуске ругается - не найлена указанная процедура.


а причем тут эмулятор?

----------


## skrest

> По умолчанию
> 
>     Цитата Сообщение от skrest Посмотреть сообщение
>     при запуске ругается - не найлена указанная процедура.
>     а причем тут эмулятор?



дык он так ругается при его запуске - и дальше ничего не происходит

----------


## arccos6pi

> дык он так ругается при его запуске - и дальше ничего не происходит


тогда нужна конкретика
какой эмулятор?

----------


## skrest

> По умолчанию
> 
>     Цитата Сообщение от skrest Посмотреть сообщение
>     дык он так ругается при его запуске - и дальше ничего не происходит
>     тогда нужна конкретика
>     какой эмулятор?


просто при запуске скачанного файла - я так понимаю это самораспаковывающийся архив

можноего перевыложить на другой обменник

----------


## Ukei

> просто при запуске скачанного файла


 - Да кто ж знает какой файл Вы скачали.. Берите из шапки данной темы, там на все случаи жизни.

----------


## skrest

> просто при запуске скачанного файла
> - Да кто ж знает какой файл Вы скачали.. Берите из шапки данной темы, там на все случаи жизни.


я в первой цитате четко указал какой и кто его сюда запостил !
первое сообщение на этой странице


Валерия76




> НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux Скрытый текст
> 
> скачать // зеркало
> 
> 
> Версии платформы Portable или RePack не требует лечения. Взять их можно ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ

----------


## Ukei

> НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux Скрытый текст


 - Это zip-архив, никакой самораспаковки. Если у Вас нет задачи раздавать лицензии в гетерогенных сетях - используйте UniPatch.

----------


## skrest

> НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux Скрытый текст
> - Это zip-архив, никакой самораспаковки. Если у Вас нет задачи раздавать лицензии в гетерогенных сетях - используйте UniPatch.


а по указаннам ссылкам скачивается EXE файл!

перезалейте пожалуста на какой нибудь другой обменник -  эти обменники на которы вы залили давно замечены в подсовывание троянов! а первый вообще платный

----------


## Ukei

> давно замечены в подсовывание троянов


 - Учитесь пользоваться обменниками. По первой же ссылке видно что имя файла - ScreDriverZ_all.zip (73.87 MB). Так что никакого .exe. Если Вы качаете с турбобита, то просто снимайте галку про фирменный загрузчик. Крики про троянов, как правило, слышны от неопытных пользователей и больных на голову антивирусов вроде Касперского, который настолько параноидален что может найти угрозу и в текстовом файле.

----------


## Verso

Есть 1С ООО "Хьюмен систем" с очень нужными данными. Не хочет открывать - "ошибка при инициализации компонента системы". Можно ли как нибудь обмануть? Простите уж за примитивные вопросы.

----------


## skrest

> Есть 1С ООО "Хьюмен систем" с очень нужными данными. Не хочет открывать - "ошибка при инициализации компонента системы". Можно ли как нибудь обмануть? Простите уж за примитивные вопросы.


chdbfl.exe из папки BIN
или проблемы с ключом ?

----------


## Verso

1С запускается , и потом просит ключ. Если установить другую платформу то работает на ура. Но нужно именно Хьюменовская, а там "пр проверке защиты конфигурации возникли ошибки. Проверьте наличие ключа защиты конфигурации ООО "Хьюмен систем"

---------- Post added at 23:35 ---------- Previous post was at 23:20 ----------




> chdbfl.exe из папки BIN
> или проблемы с ключом ?


Заранее конечно прошу прощение может быть за некорректные вопросы, но как говорится век живи век учись

----------


## vral

Платформа 8.2.19 + клиент-сервер win2003х64, работает эмулятор vusb на 50 пользователей, до первой перезагрузки сервера все работает, после перезагрузки   - "Не найдена лицензия". Алладин-монитор кстати ключей не видит, консоль сервера 1с отвечает - типа есть лицензия на 50 юзеров.на платформе 8.2.16 все работало. Куда копать? пока просто сервер на ночь засыпает, просыпается  ну и реестр не перечитывает и все работает. но как-то напрягает это. подскажите кто сталкивался.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Платформа 8.2.19 + клиент-сервер win2003х64, работает эмулятор vusb на 50 пользователей, до первой перезагрузки сервера все работает, после перезагрузки   - "Не найдена лицензия". Алладин-монитор кстати ключей не видит, консоль сервера 1с отвечает - типа есть лицензия на 50 юзеров.на платформе 8.2.16 все работало. Куда копать? пока просто сервер на ночь засыпает, просыпается  ну и реестр не перечитывает и все работает. но как-то напрягает это. подскажите кто сталкивался.


Как я понял у вас усб ключ не на прямую воткнут в сервер, а используете эмулятор да?
Просто рекомендую программку эту usb-over-network-server_4.7.5 эта ставится на пк где физически стоит ключ, а эта usb-over-network-client_4.7.5 где сервер 1с.. Проблем нет.. Использую эти программки при виртулизации серверов..

----------


## vral

> Как я понял у вас усб ключ не на прямую воткнут в сервер, а используете эмулятор да?
> Просто рекомендую программку эту usb-over-network-server_4.7.5 эта ставится на пк где физически стоит ключ, а эта usb-over-network-client_4.7.5 где сервер 1с.. Проблем нет.. Использую эти программки при виртулизации серверов..


нету у меня физического usb-ключа - эмуляторы для платформы, сервера + довесок для х64. В результате 3 алладиновских ключа HASP и 3 USBKEY на устройстве vusbbus.sys. На раздаче ключей соответственно HASP Licence Manager 8.31 без встроенных драйверов чтоб не портил мне HASP HL. Все висит на сервере 1с. Вот такая конструкция. раздавать ключ overNet не вижу смысла. Пробовал дамп 100 user -  тоже самое (((

----------


## Smart131313

Спасибо огромное!!! Установила 8.3.3.721_MeinX - летает, как ласточка!!! Вы так облегчили мне жизнь!!! Дай бог Вам здоровье!

----------


## Mechanicuss

> Платформа 8.2.19 + клиент-сервер win2003х64, работает эмулятор vusb на 50 пользователей, ...  - "Не найдена лицензия". Алладин-монитор кстати ключей не видит, консоль сервера 1с отвечает - типа есть лицензия на 50 юзеров.на платформе 8.2.16 все работало. Куда копать? ...


Сталкивался. Проблему не решал, т.к. перешли на лицензию.
Но, полагаю, что в 8.2.19 изменен драйвер защиты, конфликтующий с эмулятором. Исхожу из того, что прекрасно работающий эмулятор (сервер + 50 юзверей) ставил на более раннем релизе (8.2.16), а последующие, в т.ч. 8.2.19 устанавливал без драйверов защиты. Все прекрасно работало пока не начал ставить эмулятор + 8.2.19 на чистую машину.
Думаю, что решить проблему можно поставив эмулятор со старым релизом платформы, а потом добавить новый релиз без установки драйвера защиты. Может взлетит.
Но в Вашем посте указано "... до первой перезагрузки сервера все работает, после перезагрузки - "Не найдена лицензия" ...", я после установки новых релизов (в частности 8.2.19) сервер не перегружал, так что могу ошибаться.

----------


## vral

> Все прекрасно работало пока не начал ставить эмулятор + 8.2.19 на чистую машину.


согласен - установка 8.2.19 действительно в чистую - сервак поменял. кстати один раз выловил сообщение что мол найден ключ, но он "ошибочный" и не подходит для данной платформы. НО! 8.2.19 ставил БЕЗ драйвера защиты. короче туманно это дело - на живой базе эксперименты с переустановкой платформы. и потом - 1с-ка встает не "поверх" а рядом - если есть где - посмотри как в програм филес каталоги выстраиваются. Но в любом случае - спасибо за инф.

----------


## kotadiks

как пропатчить файл backbas.so  в 1С83 в линуксе-дебиан- 1с83 для линукса не виндовая?

----------


## arccos6pi

> как пропатчить файл backbas.so  в 1С83 в линуксе-дебиан- 1с83 для линукса не виндовая?


1c8_uni2patch_lin из архива из первого сообщения

----------

Budweiser (14.11.2014)

----------


## kotadiks

> 1c8_uni2patch_lin из архива из первого сообщения


Я понял- но как с его помощью это сделать? через терминал? опять как? или как по другому?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Я понял- но как с его помощью это сделать? через терминал? опять как? или как по другому?


да,через терминал
sudo ./1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so

----------


## kotadiks

> да,через терминал
> sudo ./1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so


делал и через терминал и через рутовый терминал- пишет нет такой команды- а файл *1c8_uni2patch_lin* ставил и на корень и в домашнюю папку- не выходит- можно для тупого попорядку изложитьИИЯ в линуксах недолго работаю- гдето с полгода-конечно кое чего достиг- но тут не могу! Через вайн поставил и семерку и 8,3- все работает -но хотелось бы чтобы работала родная линуксовая- у меня стоит дебиан7.

----------


## kmuk81

Добрый день! 
Для файлового варианта с веб-клиентским доступом нужно эмулятор ставить или только пропатчить 1С на выделенном компьютере?

----------


## avm3110

> только пропатчить 1С на выделенном компьютере?


Вполне достаточно. Только если это web-доступ, по пачить нужно машину где стоит web-сервак

----------

kmuk81 (21.10.2014)

----------


## tdmsk1

поделитесь кряком для 8.3.5.1231

----------


## avm3110

> поделитесь кряком для 8.3.5.1231


А в заголовок темы заглянуть недано? :mad:

----------


## tdmsk1

извиняюсь за невнимательность

----------


## dmitrik

Скачать можно только платно ?

----------


## avm3110

> Скачать можно только платно ?


Бесплатного скачивания там разве нет?
Попробуйте тогда тут- http://turbo.to/download/folder/1596547

----------


## Ukei

> Скачать можно только платно ?


 - Можно скачать бесплатно без проблем. По второй ссылке просто выбираете Медленное скачивание и ждете минуту.

----------


## dmitrik

> Бесплатного скачивания там разве нет?
> Попробуйте тогда тут- http://turbo.to/download/folder/1596547


тоже самое, платно

Ukei, подскажите по какой именно ссылке?

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, подскажите по какой именно ссылке?


 - Вот: http://turbo.to/pmmbhnmnyq8o.html

----------


## avm3110

> - Вот: http://turbo.to/pmmbhnmnyq8o.html


А со старой что случилось?

----------


## миля

Здравствуйте.у меня такой вопрос,раньше когда училась на 4 курсе в универе нам период всем скидыввл 1с 8.2,тогда я устанавливаоа на старый комп,все работала на ура.сейчас у меня новый комп wind 7 домашн базовая,64 разрядная.теперь пробую установить то ,что устанавливалв на тот комп,сама програмка 1с устанавливается,но при установке ломалки для wind 7 пишет что эта опрацион система не принимает драйвер ьез цифровой подписи.я в этом если честно деревоювот так объясните пожалуйста дорогие как мне быть,и как теперь установить ломалку для 1с платформа 8.2.15.319.заранее спасибо

----------


## avm3110

> и как теперь установить ломалку для 1с платформа 8.2.15.319


Работаешь в файловом режиме, а для этого достаточно пропачить клиента через unipach
Для лечения сервера 1С на 64-х разрядной Windows есть гиморой и нужны определённые знания - оно тебе надо?

----------

миля (29.10.2014)

----------


## миля

Спасибо,так и сделаю!!!

---------- Post added at 10:57 ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 ----------

Все сделала ,но почему то выходит конфигурация 1с предприятие,то есть все пусто...до этого были ссылки на устранение такого рода проблемы ,но они все удалены,может есть выход? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## avm3110

> но почему то выходит конфигурация 1с предприятие,то есть все пусто...


Это как? Запускаете клиент, а там пусто? Так нужно "прописать" базы (если они существуют, то подключить, а если новые - создать)

----------


## миля

Раньше была база 1cv8.1cd,но сейчас при подключение этой базы пишет ,что такой базы нет,а хотя в старом компе такую же базу писала,все было.скачала на новый комп папку со старого компа (папка с 1с),думала что будет все ок,но не тут то было,теперь база не та или вообще ещё не существует...

----------


## avm3110

> теперь база не та или вообще ещё не существует...


Похоже с версиями платформы проблема.
При апе платформы "на новый лвл" (при апдэйте, а не апгрэйде) (что в пределах 8.2, что в 8.3) файловая база конвертируется в новый формат и уже не читается в младших версиях.

Именно поэтому нужно хранить информацию в dt-файлах выгрузки, а не в образах баз

----------

Миринда (09.01.2015)

----------


## миля

Спасибо за нужный ответ.может есть решение такой проблемы?а может скачать др версию 1с 8.2 и все,мне нужно для подготовки к госам и к защите диплома?

---------- Post added at 11:44 ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 ----------




> Спасибо за нужный ответ.может есть решение такой проблемы?а может скачать др версию 1с 8.2 и все,мне нужно для подготовки к госам и к защите диплома?


 и сразу ссылочку на скачивание,если не трудно,буду очень благодарна

----------


## avm3110

> может скачать др версию 1с 8.2


Да, образ БД должен соответствовать установленной платформе.




> ссылочку на скачивание


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/Mt81VKIDOtwB - единственный вопрос, а вы знаете что (какую платформу) нужно качать и устанавливать?
Если эта платформа "более младшая", то чтобы не париться с ключами запуска, лучше удалить установленные более новые платформы

----------


## миля

Платформа 8.2.15.319,но думаю лучше установить новую.вы меня выручили,спасибо ва большое!!!

---------- Post added at 12:14 ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 ----------




> Платформа 8.2.15.319,но думаю лучше установить новую.вы меня выручили,спасибо ва большое!!!


 зашла по ссылке,получила доступ,нажимаю скачать,раз 10 нажимала,вылетает одно и тож окно,скачать файл...может есть др ссылочка

---------- Post added at 12:20 ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 ----------

Все получилось,помучилась ,но все пошло ок!!!спс

----------


## avm3110

> но все пошло ок


Если база нормально подключилась, то имеет смысл скачать последнюю версию платформы 1С (8.2.19.116) и в ней работать. Все же чем новее релиз, тем более вылизаны старые ошибки. При установке нового релиза база апнется сама и без проблем

----------


## миля

Вот...скачала раза три разные платформы,устанавливаю,но увы и ах,что то опять не так,на раб столе нет ярлыка 1с,в папке скачивания тож нет самой 1с,есть чтот то др типо как сервер и тд...все что находится в папке 1с перепробовала открыть,но сама программа так и не вышла...наверно я такая трудная...

----------


## avm3110

> ,на раб столе нет ярлыка 1с


А в меню пуск что-либо в части 1С - появляется?

----------


## миля

В меню пуск да появляется,папка 1с с вкладками,там все перепробовала нажимать,но так и не выходит сама программа.до этого устанавливала свою 1с ,но все сразу выходила и на раб столе и в меню пуск было...

----------


## avm3110

> но так и не выходит сама программа


(задумчиво) Т.е. запускаете "setup" из дистрибутива платформы и после установки у вас нет в папке  "1С Предприятие 8.2" программы запуска "1С Предприятие"?

----------


## миля

Запуска программу setup ,в конце загрузки пишет точно не помню,но что типо того: сервер недоступен или нет доступа у вас серверу,не помню...нет в папке,есть что то типо сервер,драйвер и что то ещё.но самой 1с нет

----------


## avm3110

> сервер недоступен или нет доступа у вас серверу


Ну ё-ё-ё.:eek:
Не то ставите. Мы же уже говорили выше - нужно ставить только 32-х разрядную 1Ску и только клиента.
Ну какой при этом может быть "сервер":mad:

----------


## миля

Ой,и правда...ещё раз спасибо большое за подсказку!!!!

----------


## Ukei

> А со старой что случилось?


 - Правообладатели не дремлют.

----------


## Lotar

http://letitbit.net/download/98008.9...Patch.rar.html
даунлоадер ((
скачал small32 - установил и ничего. до того качнул полный пакет , там вместо эмулятора вообще СМС заплатите.
теперь типа все это сностить... ((((  запутался и запарился

----------


## Ukei

> теперь типа все это сностить...


 - Если у Вас система х64 - конечно, 32-битный эмуль не покатит. А по поводу скачть полный пакет - просто жмете по ссылке на турбобит в шапке, выбираете Простое скачивание, жмете Спасибо, не надо - если перекинет на другой сайт, то просто откройте ссылку повторно - вводите каптчу и ждете минуту. Все.

----------


## Томавасильева

Здравствуйте, я поменяла опер. систему с XP на виндус 7, теперь программа 1с 8.2 требует лицензию, как подобрать ключ?

----------


## skrest

> Здравствуйте, я поменяла опер. систему с XP на виндус 7, теперь программа 1с 8.2 требует лицензию, как подобрать ключ?


если нет лицензии - то запустить unipatch из  шапки темы

----------


## Ukei

> я поменяла опер. систему


 - Или взять по ссылке из шапки RePack последней версии платформы - его не придется вообще ломать.

----------


## runtiks

Подскажите пожалуйста как вылечить 1с 8.3. Стоит Linux Mint 1с установил, лекарство есть втерминале набираю ./1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so в ответ: sudo: ./1c8_uni2patch_lin: command not found

Подскажите что сделать?

----------


## realSTALKER

+1 тема старая, а что делать с новой версией 1с 8.3 не могу найти !!!!!!!!!

----------


## vitamina

> +1 тема старая, а что делать с новой версией 1с 8.3 не могу найти !!!!!!!!!


Если речь о платформе 8.3, то объединенная тема здесь. А патч тот же, что и для 8.2

----------


## Bakesha

Скажите пожалуйста для 1с Линукс (сервер и клиент) имеется ли эмулятор ключа? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MACTEP_John

Тоже интересует вопрос по линуксу

----------


## kotadiks

Ребята!!!!! может кто то все же подскажет пошагово-как пропатчить 1С83 для линукса-стоит дебиан- с помощью 1c8_uni2patch_lin? а то всяко пробовал- не получается - то такой команды нет,то нет такого файла, то закрыт доступ

----------


## Ukei

> пропатчить 1С83 для линукса


 - Пропатчите под виндой как вариант.

----------


## MACTEP_John

> - Пропатчите под виндой как вариант.


это уже пробовалось. Результат - 0.
Я так думаю, что под линукс unipatch - это фейк. взяли левый файл, переименовали

----------


## Ukei

> Я так думаю, что под линукс unipatch - это фейк.


 - Ну, по отзывам с соседних форумов, upatch вполне себе рабочий под х86-м линем, но тут дело веры, как говорится.

----------

root7 (23.02.2015), serge_focus (16.12.2014)

----------


## skrest

> это уже пробовалось. Результат - 0.
> Я так думаю, что под линукс unipatch - это фейк. взяли левый файл, переименовали


ерунда. неправильно думаешь.

----------


## serge_focus

линукс - это не винда
про права вспоминать надо...

----------


## MACTEP_John

> ерунда. неправильно думаешь.


Полностью выставлял все доступные права на исполнение, запись. Все равно ругается система, не знает как выполнить этот unipath.

----------


## MACTEP_John

при попытке запустить uni2patch, как везде советуют, пишет Error open in file! Stopped!!!

----------


## Ukei

> попытке запустить uni2patch


 - Мало инфы. Версия платформы, версия и редакция ОС? RePack нормально ставится?

----------


## avm3110

> - Мало инфы.


Однозначно мало. Например файл (dll-ка) может быть захвачена работающим процессом или иным активным файлом. При этом безусловно будет ошибка открытия файла

----------


## MACTEP_John

при чем тут dll -ка. я про .so говорю. OS Archlinux, ядро последнее. 1С 8.3.5

----------


## kotadiks

> - Мало инфы. Версия платформы, версия и редакция ОС? RePack нормально ставится?


Дебиан - Платформа 8.3 - вопрос как запустить uni2patch_lin ? если это фейк- то может есть у кого ломалка 1С под линукс-но реальная

----------


## Ukei

- Пробовали патчить backbas.so под виндой?

----------


## kotadiks

> - Пробовали патчить backbas.so под виндой?


Как вы себе это представляете? патчер для винды патчит DLL-ки. А тут файл с расширением SO.Да и патчить из под винды - надо чтобы винда видела линуксовый раздел- есть конечно программы чтобы раздел был виден- но только виден для копирования оттуда чего нибудь в винду.я оттуда скопировал файл  backbas.so в винду и хотел пропатчить и обратно закинуть уже патченный- но я как уже говорил-патчер видит и патчит только dll-ки

----------


## Ukei

> Как вы себе это представляете?


 - Ровно так, как написано в инструкции для UniPatch_Win-Lin:



```
 использование
1c8_uni2patch.exe <file>
где
<file> = {win} файл "backbas.dll" / {*nix}:  файл "backbas.so"
```

----------


## skrest

> Дебиан - Платформа 8.3 - вопрос как запустить uni2patch_lin ? если это фейк- то может есть у кого ломалка 1С под линукс-но реальная


хватит гнать и троллить !!
читай внимательно инструкцию!    там все сказано !     все нормально патчится!   если руки правильно растут!

----------


## kotadiks

> - Ровно так, как написано в инструкции для UniPatch_Win-Lin:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  использование
> 1c8_uni2patch.exe <file>
> где
> <file> = {win} файл "backbas.dll" / {*nix}:  файл "backbas.so"
> ```


да читал я эту инструкцию и не понял где вставлять код!!!!! Ну туповатый- что поделаешь - не всем всё сразу дается

---------- Post added at 14:13 ---------- Previous post was at 14:09 ----------




> хватит гнать и троллить !!
> читай внимательно инструкцию!    там все сказано !     все нормально патчится!   если руки правильно растут!


руки может и правильно растут- с головой маленькие проблемы- не все же сразу гениями рождаются. А инструкцию читал и очень внимательно читал- но не все понял-если патчится виндовым патчем ,то зачем там лежит файл-1c8_uni2patch_linИ? и он вообще без расширения!!!И? что это за файлИ? с помощью чего его можно открытьИ?

----------


## serge_focus

Патчить под Линуксом
Не забывать про права для патчера  и backbas.so
поставте chmod 777 ;) и будет вам счастье

----------


## alexsandrinia

у меня после этого ошибку выдало - ошибка загрузки компоненты backbas - и не запускается после этого

----------


## MACTEP_John

и что значит в описании слова "rpm версия клиента поддерживается, однако широко не тестировалась" ?
При чем тут rpm или  deb, если это просто методы упаковки? Патч применяется к уже распакованному файлу.
Опять же, пробовал и с win версии пропатчить so - не идет. Лин версия просто не запускается, файл не исполняемый.

ДАЮ 500 р., кто удаленно мне запустит и пропатчит защиту на линуксе
onec.developer@gmail.com

----------


## skrest

> и что значит в описании слова "rpm версия клиента поддерживается, однако широко не тестировалась" ?
> При чем тут rpm или deb, если это просто методы упаковки? Патч применяется к уже распакованному файлу.
> Опять же, пробовал и с win версии пропатчить so - не идет. Лин версия просто не запускается, файл не исполняемый.
> 
> ДАЮ 500 р., кто удаленно мне запустит и пропатчит защиту на линуксе
> onec.developer@gmail.com


не покупайтесь на тролля!

----------


## MACTEP_John

> не покупайтесь на тролля!


кто из нас еще трольь, вопрос.

Вобщем ребят, помогите за вознаграждение плз

----------


## MACTEP_John

эх, гулять так гулять. Плачу 750 р. тому, кто мне удаленно патч этот поставит

----------


## avm3110

> Плачу 750 р. тому


Лично я бы помог бы и "за спасибо", но с никсами никогда не связывался и пока не очень-то в эту сторону и тянет :blush:

----------


## MACTEP_John

> Лично я бы помог бы и "за спасибо", но с никсами никогда не связывался и пока не очень-то в эту сторону и тянет :blush:


Ну да, а меня вот потянуло )) точнее работа заставила.. Конкуренция, чтоб ее...
Нынче все веб сервера практически на никсах, и для web интерфейса необходимо конструировать платформонезависимое решение

----------


## kotadiks

> Лично я бы помог бы и "за спасибо", но с никсами никогда не связывался и пока не очень-то в эту сторону и тянет :blush:


Помог бы за спасибоИ?!!!! А если с никсами не связывался-то ты очень самонадеен-тебя в их сторону и не тянет - потому что не все так просто в этой жизни- поэтому нечего гнать пургу- я вот тоже в космос мог бы полететь или теплоходом большим управлять в кругосветке-но не тянет

----------


## skrest

> Помог бы за спасибоИ?!!!! А если с никсами не связывался-то ты очень самонадеен-тебя в их сторону и не тянет - потому что не все так просто в этой жизни- поэтому нечего гнать пургу- я вот тоже в космос мог бы полететь или теплоходом большим управлять в кругосветке-но не тянет


госпродин хватит троллить !! если не умеети сами все сделать  и очень трудно щапку темы прочитать !! купити  лицензию с установкой и все!  хватит всем мозг выносить, да  и еще меняя ник!
не надо никого оскор*****! все нормально работает!

----------


## MACTEP_John

1250 р.

----------


## skrest

12000 р

----------


## MACTEP_John

> 12000 р


За то, чтобы установить, как вы говорите, "работающий патч" ? Мне кажется цена несколько завышена. Если признаете, что патч для Линукс не рабочий, и это цена за разработку, то я согласен.

----------


## skrest

> За то, чтобы установить, как вы говорите, "работающий патч" ? Мне кажется цена несколько завышена. Если признаете, что патч для Линукс не рабочий, и это цена за разработку, то я согласен.


это за то что бы вам мозги вправить !
если сами не можете купить лицензю и все установить
просто здесь троллите и на всех наезжаете!!

---------- Post added at 18:30 ---------- Previous post was at 18:28 ----------

прочитай  когда будешь трезвый  щапку темы, и потом всю тему!!

----------


## MACTEP_John

Уважаемый, какой то неадекватный ответ. Меня терзают смутные сомнения, понимаете ли вы, о чем идет речь.

----------


## Ukei

- Господа, срочно прекращаем троллинг друг друга и возвращаемся к сабжу темы.

----------


## MACTEP_John

Уважаемый модератор, прошу подтверждения, что патч для Линукс не является фейком, в противном случае не нужно вводить пользователей в заблуждение. Насколько мне известно, еще ни один из разбирающихся в 1с людей не смогли применить его для unix системы.

----------


## skrest

> Уважаемый модератор, прошу подтверждения, что патч для Линукс не является фейком, в противном случае не нужно вводить пользователей в заблуждение. Насколько мне известно, еще ни один из разбирающихся в 1с людей не смогли применить его для unix системы.



не покупайтесь на это тролля!!!

все работает!


а ты вот  такой знаток всего и вся назови свои знатоков!

----------


## avm3110

Поддержу модератора. Борьба с троллингом уже выродилась в самый настоящий троллинг.
Господа, может если есть что сказать конструктивного (а у человека явно есть необходимость в помощи), то *большая просьба* либо оказывать эту помощь, либо не флеймить и не троллить.

----------


## skrest

> Поддержу модератора. Борьба с троллингом уже выродилась в самый настоящий троллинг.
> Господа, может если есть что сказать конструктивного (а у человека явно есть необходимость в помощи), то *большая просьба* либо оказывать эту помощь, либо не флеймить и не троллить.



а что более конструктивного  чем очень внимательно прочитать шапку темы.  там есть исчерпывающий ответ на его вопрос !
но он не желает прочитать , ему надо разжевать  и скормить с ложечки.
ему ответили уже несколько человек.

----------


## avm3110

> чем очень внимательно прочитать шапку темы


В шапке темы нет никаких ответов. В шапке есть только есть ссылки на "НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ" и все. А вопрос был именно "как применить" в отношении ленуксов.
Конкретики в этой части действительно мало. Варианты пача (как я понял) под Виндами и линуксами почему-то не взлетели. Есть ещё варианты?

----------


## skrest

> В шапке темы нет никаких ответов. В шапке есть только есть ссылки на "НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ" и все. А вопрос был именно "как применить" в отношении ленуксов.
> Конкретики в этой части действительно мало. Варианты пача (как я понял) под Виндами и линуксами почему-то не взлетели. Есть ещё варианты?


читаем внимательно 
"НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux"
все ответы на его вопросы и ныте здесь есть !
У тебя тоже патч не пошел по 64 линуксом ? :)

А что он там подвиндами проюовал, совсем не понятно и невразумитедьно!

----------


## MACTEP_John

у меня 32 битная версия линукса например

----------


## kotadiks

> читаем внимательно 
> "НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux"
> все ответы на его вопросы и ныте здесь есть !
> У тебя тоже патч не пошел по 64 линуксом ? :)
> 
> А что он там подвиндами проюовал, совсем не понятно и невразумитедьно!


Вот в этом описании-патч поддерживает {win} и {deb} версии x32 сервера и клиентов (в том числе тонких) 1с8.*
rpm версия клиента поддерживается, однако широко не тестировалась

 использование
1c8_uni2patch.exe <file>
где
<file> = {win} файл "backbas.dll" / {*nix}:  файл "backbas.so"

 пример использования, {win}
1c8_uni2patch_win.exe "c:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.3.721\bin\backbas.dll"
в результате выполнения также создаётся и backup оригинальной библиотеки с расширением .bak

для 8.0 и 8.1 версий вместо файла "backbas.dll" следует указывать "backend.dll"- конечно все понятно!!! .И не надо называть троллем-если не можешь объяснить по человечески-в виндовс я все пропатчивал и без этих эмуляторов- в линуксе все несколько по другому- тут и спользовать надо командную строку- так вот и интересует порядок использования- и не меня одного как видно по постам- а называть всех тупыми и олухами не надо- не все сразу гениями рождаются

----------


## skrest

> для 8.0 и 8.1 версий вместо файла "backbas.dll" следует указывать "backend.dll"- конечно все понятно!!! .И не надо называть троллем-если не можешь объяснить по человечески-в виндовс я все пропатчивал и без этих эмуляторов- в линуксе все несколько по другому- тут и спользовать надо командную строку- так вот и интересует порядок использования- и не меня одного как видно по постам- а называть всех тупыми и олухами не надо- не все сразу гениями рождаются


И кто мешает это рейдми прочитать - прежде чем разводить вой что ничего не работает ?  Если все понятно И?

Пропатчить в винодосе здесь советовали не раз, но кто -то тоже плохо читает.
А в линуксе конечно по другому !  и надо здесь теперь  рассказывать как использовать командную строку в линуксе, в виндусе и т.д. И?
Работаешь в этой операционке , ну уж должен знать азы то !

Тебя никто не называл троллем, и тем более тупым или олухом!
Или ты под несколькими никами работаешь ? два ника того господина я уже в черный список отправил  из-за потока грязи от него.

----------


## kotadiks

> Пропатчить в винодосе здесь советовали не раз, но кто -то тоже плохо читает.
> А в линуксе конечно по другому !  и надо здесь теперь  рассказывать как использовать командную строку в линуксе, в виндусе и т.д. И?
> Работаешь в этой операционке , ну уж должен знать азы то !


Работую в линуксе не очень давно-где то около года-работаю в дебиан- а он довольно дружелюбен к пользователю-да и вообще сейчас почти все линуксы делают подружелюбнее к пользователю-по принципу виндовс- чтобы каждая кухарка могла в нем работать.-Команндной строкой(терминалом)конечно пользовался и как пользоваться в каждом конкретном случае -подглядывал советы в интернете.а здесь не понял-ну не понял и всё!!! Что поделаешь-и потому прошу помощи- может кто разложит это объяснение попонятнее - для таких особо одаренных как я!!!!!ИИ?

---------- Post added at 16:52 ---------- Previous post was at 16:45 ----------

*использование
1c8_uni2patch.exe <file>
где
<file> = {win} файл "backbas.dll" / {*nix}:  файл "backbas.so"*
Мне бы кто разъяснил это попонятнее а дальше я бы сам поди разобрался

----------


## skrest

> Работую в линуксе не очень давно-где то около года-работаю в дебиан- а он довольно дружелюбен к пользователю-да и вообще сейчас почти все линуксы делают подружелюбнее к пользователю-по принципу виндовс- чтобы каждая кухарка могла в нем работать.-Команндной строкой(терминалом)конечно пользовался и как пользоваться в каждом конкретном случае -подглядывал советы в интернете.а здесь не понял-ну не понял и всё!!! Что поделаешь-и потому прошу помощи- может кто разложит это объяснение попонятнее - для таких особо одаренных как я!!!!!ИИ?


кто ставил линукс ?
кто настраивал ?
кто ставил 1с ?
наверняка не сам !
что надо расписывть подробно то И?

как набрать  типа этого sudo ./1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so И?



но все это дело   админа или по крайне мере продвинутого юзера,
но никак не начинающего который не знает как выполнить простую команду!

----------


## MACTEP_John

Ребят, хватит срача. Этот патч не рабочий для линукса.
Посидели со знающим человек, провели декомпиляцию патча, посмотрели на исходный код - короче херня неработающая. Так что под линуксом пропатчить можете не пытаться.
И из под винды патчить backbas.so тоже результата не приносит. Так что либо покупаем ключили, либо пользуемся виндой, либо ждем

----------

kosmos_live (10.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

> патч не рабочий


 - Патч рабочий. Не получилось с ним справиться, не хочется юзать винду или покупать - виртуалку и менеджер лицензий никто не отменял.

----------


## kotadiks

> кто ставил линукс ?
> кто настраивал ?
> кто ставил 1с ?
> наверняка не сам !
> что надо расписывть подробно то И?
> 
> как набрать  типа этого sudo ./1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so И?
> 
> 
> ...


Ставил Линукс сам- разные сборки на разных компьютерах-так сказать подбирал какая самая оптимальная- настраивал сам-тоже имею опыт -который как говорил Пушкин -сын ошибок трудных- ставил 1С под Линукс сам и тонкий клиент и сервер- и даже в терминале вводил эту самую команду-ничего не получается- то нет доступа -то нет такого файла- пробовал патч-ложить и в домашнюю папку и в где только не ложил- ничего не получается- вот я и спрашиваю подробный расклад- где положить патч- как вводить команду - короче всю методологию

---------- Post added at 19:03 ---------- Previous post was at 18:58 ----------

Кстати - поставил здесь же вайн этерсофтовский- поставил 1С77    1С83  поставл различные конфигурации и работаю- но хотелось бы поставить 1С83 именно для Линукса(раз он есть под эту ось)и не изголяться ч/з Вайн.

----------


## MACTEP_John

> - Патч рабочий. Не получилось с ним справиться, не хочется юзать винду или покупать - виртуалку и менеджер лицензий никто не отменял.


Помогите с ним справится за вознаграждение, добрый человек

----------


## MACTEP_John

Если кому инетересно,  следите за этой темой, там будут люди пытаться сделать реально рабочий патч
https://archlinux.org.ru/forum/topic/14367/

----------


## Cazarin

> Если кому инетересно,  следите за этой темой, там будут люди пытаться сделать реально рабочий патч
> https://archlinux.org.ru/forum/topic/14367/


я сделал и у меня сейчас работает 1с 8.3 УНФ на Ubuntu 12.04. 32-bit
вкратце: после установки 1с надо взять backbas.so, перенести его в windows и там выполнить 1c8_uni2patch_win.exe backbas.so. После чего перенести его обратно.

----------


## skrest

> я сделал и у меня сейчас работает 1с 8.3 УНФ на Ubuntu 12.04. 32-bit
> вкратце: после установки 1с надо взять backbas.so, перенести его в windows и там выполнить 1c8_uni2patch_win.exe backbas.so. После чего перенести его обратно.


Итак можно , и в линуксе все прекрасно работет.
А тот кто здесь  орет- простые тролли и флеймеры... им вовсе не нужен результат.
Им уже пошагово описали как все делать, и все равно у них ничего не работает.

----------


## kotadiks

У меня тоже не получилось пропатчить с помощью 1c8_uni2patch_lin. Получилось с помощью 1c8_uni2patch_win.exe.
 - Виртуальная машина: VMWare Player v.6.0.1 + Tools for Linux 9.6.1.1379776
 - ОС (хост): Windows 7 Pro (x64)
 - ОС (гостевая): Ubuntu 13.10 (x86)
 - Платформа 1С: 8.3.4.365 (x86)
 - Патч из ScrewDrivers_All: версия для Windows - 1c8_uni2patch_win.exe
 Платформу устанавливал по инструкции в этом посте (платформа -> HASP -> шрифты). Затем из директории /opt/1C/v8.3/i386 скопировал на флешку файл backbas.so. Отключил флешку, перешёл в ОС (хост) Windows, подключил флешку. В Windows создал директорию на диске C (C:\TEMP), скопировал туда файлы 1c8_uni2patch_win.exe и backbas.so. Запустил cmd.exe, перешёл в директорию TEMP (cd C:\TEMP), ввёл команду (1c8_uni2patch_win.exe backbas.so). В ответ получил сообщение: Well done! Success!!! В директории C:\TEMP теперь есть пропатченный файл (backbas.so) и резервная копия оригинального файла (backbas.so.bak). Скопировал (заменил) файл backbas.so на флешку. Отключил флешку, перешел в гостевую ОС Ubuntu, скопировал файл в директорию: Домашняя папка/Temp, запустил Terminal, ввёл команду: sudo cp ~/Temp/backbas.so /opt/1C/v8.3/i386 Перезагрузился... Теперь 1С отучена от ключа... Пользуйся, на здаровье!








вот поэтой инструкции сделал - все работает- но тут так доступно все объяснено!!!!!!-что просто респект автору.Я правда не в виртуалке патчил а на реальной машине.на той ветке и про линевский патчер объяснено-и тоже довольно неплохо- но что то у меня не задалось с линевским патчем-сделал ч/з виндовс-

----------

pavlok2008 (17.08.2019), reychik78 (22.10.2019)

----------


## skrest

> У меня тоже не получилось пропатчить с помощью 1c8_uni2patch_lin. 
> 
> вот поэтой инструкции сделал - все работает- но тут так доступно все объяснено!!!!!!-что просто респект автору.Я правда не в виртуалке патчил а на реальной машине.на той ветке и про линевский патчер объяснено-и тоже довольно неплохо- но что то у меня не задалось с линевским патчем-сделал ч/з виндовс-


Ну с линуксом посложнее но тем не менее и там патчер рабочий, и все патчится.
Просто одно это орущий господин что орет про не рабочий патчер пытался патчить в линуксе 64 :)
Но у него проблемы и свиндами тоже , короче проблемы с руками и головой.

PS нет платформы X86 !!  они все x86  и она бывает  или x32 или x64

----------


## avm3110

> PS нет платформы X86


Если придраться к словам, то и Вы абсолютно не правы.

Т.е. если говорить "о терминологии", то (в соответствии с определением самой 1С) есть как сервер 1С так и "нативный клиент" под Linux для платформы 8.3 и для *архитектуры x86*, и есть для *архитектуры x86-64*. :dance:
Архитектур как "x32" как и "x64" - не существует в природе :mad:

P.S. Продолжаю удивляться мегатроллингу. Человеку нужен собственно пропаченный so-файл. Если он есть, то поделитесь (как я понял даже цена была за это "чудо" означена), если такого файла нет и не знаете как его получить - какой смысл заниматься троллингом?

----------


## skrest

> Если придраться к словам, то и Вы абсолютно не правы.


Прошу вас , обясните в чем конкретно я абсолютно не прав.




> Т.е. если говорить "о терминологии", то (в соответствии с определением самой 1С) есть как сервер 1С так и "нативный клиент" под Linux для платформы 8.3 и для *архитектуры x86*, и есть для *архитектуры x86-64*. :dance:
> Архитектур как "x32" как и "x64" - не существует в природе :mad:


Господин не в курсе что есть  32  разрядная (x32) и 64 разрядная (x64) система.
И вас сильно удивит что это все на базе процессоров x86
и вот под эти системы есть различные OC - соответственно x32(разрядная) или x64(разрядная)  но все равно  и то и то это x86 (архитектура-система команд процессора) !

Так что не надо говорить про терминологию если не владеете базовыми знаниями.







> P.S. Продолжаю удивляться мегатроллингу. Человеку нужен собственно пропаченный so-файл. Если он есть, то поделитесь (как я понял даже цена была за это "чудо" означена), если такого файла нет и не знаете как его получить - какой смысл заниматься троллингом?


Ну кто мешает вам это сделать для его x64 линукса ?
Зачем троллить ?

----------


## avm3110

> Господин не в курсе что есть 32 разрядная (x32) и 64 разрядная (x64) система.
> Прошу вас , обясните в чем конкретно я абсолютно не прав.


Да нет же. Вы опять не внимательны :blush:
Я повторяю опять
Ничего типа "x32" как и "x64" - не существует в природе :mad:
Существует только лишь (если мы говорит о Интеле и о архитектуре x86) - есть *архитектура x86*, и есть для *архитектура x86-64*. 

Т.е. архитектура именно x86 (а не х32 или х64). А вот разрядность определяется либо 32 (по дефолту у х86), либо 64 для х86-64. Безусловно если хотят подчеркнуть 16-тиразрядность, то говорят про архитектуру 8086, а если про 8-миразрядность, то 8080.

Надеюсь теперь я выразился более подробно :blush:

---------- Post added at 12:52 ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 ----------




> и вот под эти системы есть различные OC - соответственно x32(разрядная) или x64(разрядная) но все равно и то и то это x86 (архитектура-система команд процессора) !


Тут опять можно придраться к терминологии.
У вас явная мешанина между "системой команд",  "разрядностью ОС" и "разрядностью приложений".

Система команд архитектуры х86 полностью совместима с системой команд архитектуры х86-64 (но не наоборот). и это означает, что мы всегда можем запустить приложения написанное на архитектуру х86 на процессоре или на ОС под х86-64. 
Т.е. противопоставлять эти архитектуры (говорить, что приложения для х86 предназначены исключительно только для процессоров (и для ОС) под архитектуру x86) - *не правильно* :mad:

---------- Post added at 12:53 ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 ----------




> Ну кто мешает вам это сделать для его x64 линукса ?


А где в моем сообщении Вы прочли про 64-х разрядный Линукс?




> Зачем троллить ? :eek:

----------


## skrest

> Да нет же. Вы опять не внимательны :blush:
> Я повторяю опять


Повторяй это для себя ! по десять раз на дню 
А не мне.
Я не в чем не ошибся и все четко сказал.

И про не внимательность не вам мне говорить. Сами невнимательно читаете , или просто у вас желание потроллить.

лекция не по теме форума скипнута.





> ---------- Post added at 12:53 ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> А где в моем сообщении Вы прочли про 64-х разрядный Линукс?


Вы опять не внимательны или вас память подводит ! 
разве не вы это говорили ?




> P.S. Продолжаю удивляться мегатроллингу. Человеку нужен собственно пропаченный so-файл. Если он есть, то поделитесь (как я понял даже цена была за это "чудо" означена), если такого файла нет и не знаете как его получить - какой смысл заниматься троллингом?


Только не надо извиватся как уж,   и читать лекции !
А если вы не в курсе  что человеку надо , то вообще зачем советы ? И рассуждения про мегатроллинг ?


За сим прощаюсь с Вами , бо бесполезный разговор ,  а мне Ваш монолог нравоучение неинтересны.




Тот кто действительно просил помочь пропатчить в линуксе so - я реально помог.
Кто желал просто троллить шли лесом !
Все. До свидания.

----------


## avm3110

> Я не в чем не ошибся и все четко сказал.


Ясное дело что повторять злостному троллю - без толку. Так что продолжайте жить в своём мирке "x32" и "x64", продолжайте утверждать, что "платформы х86 не существует" и что "черное это белое". Вольному как говориться воля.

----------


## skrest

> Ясное дело что повторять злостному троллю - без толку. Так что продолжайте жить в своём мирке "x32" и "x64", продолжайте утверждать, что "платформы х86 не существует" и что "черное это белое". Вольному как говориться воля.


было четко сказано x32 и х64  в данном конкретном случае это именно разрядность
Но ваше не желание читать и понимать вас подводит , вы слышите только себя.

Так же  прошу показать цитату где я утверждал что -
"платформы х86 не существует"

Не можете ?  значит вы точно тролль и балабол и клеветник!


Так что живите в своем мирке выдумок, вольному воля ! трепите языкрм дальше !
Если вы что-то не понимаете - это ваши личные трутдности не перекладывайте свои проблемы на других!

И сообщите когда вы сделаете so для того человека !
Иначе вы мегатролль и врун !

----------


## kotadiks

*нужно все таки вводить команду так sudo cp ./1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so , где:
 ./1c8_uni2patch_lin - это текущий каталог, где находится пользователь ( если файл 1c8_uni2patch_lin находится в другой директории, нужно указать полный путь к файлу, может быть так /home/user/folder/1c8_uni2patch_lin)
/opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so - это куда копировать.
 После ввода этой команды, система запросит пароль, нужно будет ввести свой пароль (пароль пользователя, под которым вводится команда)*

Вот с той ветки объяснение как патчить в линуксе-команда терминальная тут несколько другая-но у меня и ч\з неё не получилось

----------


## Ukei

> uni2patch


 - Можно воспользоваться уже uni*3*patch, он есть в наборе. Под линем глючит, из-под винды норм. патчит.

----------


## avm3110

> Так же прошу показать цитату где я утверждал что -
> "платформы х86 не существует"


Из серии "чукча не читатель, чукча писатель". Читаем внимательно злостного тролля, постинг от " 11.01.2015 19:43" в данной ветке троллинга:



> PS нет платформы X86 !! они все x86 и она бывает или x32 или x64

----------


## skrest

> Из серии "чукча не читатель, чукча писатель". Читаем внимательно злостного тролля, постинг от " 11.01.2015 19:43" в данной ветке троллинга:


Самокритично хваю ! ты точно не читатель ! ты тролль  неужели
Это же в каком степени опьянения ( или психичимки ненормальным  надо быть
чтобы простую фразу

"нет платформы X86 !! они все x86 и она бывает или x32 или x64"

так извратить !
Надо читать письмо полностью , а не кусочки вырывать из контекста !
Для особо одаренных тупыз повторяю - нет платформы х86 разрядности  (как вы  себе представляете в своем воспаленном воображение) - есть разнообразные  платформы  x86    32ух и 64ех  разрядные а бывали и четырех разрядные и восьми и 16 разрядные.  и они все на базе процессоров x86.

Но господину чукче это сложно понять. Он не читатель. Он злостный мегатролль !

Кстати как  вы пропатчили so в X64 линуксе  ?, или нет времени ? все уходет на троллинг.....


Все пшел ты в черный список злостный тролль и трепач!

----------


## aragon

> - Можно воспользоваться уже uni*3*patch, он есть в наборе. Под линем глючит, из-под винды норм. патчит.


а можно uni3patch отдельно выложить ?

----------


## Ukei

> а можно uni3patch отдельно выложить ?


 - Можно. http://meinx.rusfolder.net/files/42747561

---------- Post added at 19:02 ---------- Previous post was at 18:56 ----------

*ГОСПОДА!* Закончили троллинг и офтоп, больше устных предупреждений не будет. Общаемся уважительно и только в рамках темы. Хочется поупражняться в острословии - переходим в личку, там хоть матом. Пожалуйста, держите эмоции при себе. Любое продолжение офтопа в теме будет наказываться, в лучшем случае ридонли на подольше.

 - Удачи всем нам.

----------

aragon (15.01.2015), TED (04.09.2015)

----------


## Cazarin

Подскажите, на настоящий  момент есть патч под 64 linux?

----------


## skrest

> Подскажите, на настоящий момент есть патч под 64 linux?


нет конечно

----------


## avm3110

> Подскажите, на настоящий  момент есть патч под 64 linux?


К сожалению нет

----------


## Ukei

- Специально для тех, кто так и не смог победить унипатчем backbas.so под Ubuntu: в архиве лежат оригинальный и пропатченный бэкбас платформы *8.3.5.1383*:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## volodя

Всем вечер добрый, подскажите пожалуйста последовательность установки патчей, есть ли какие нибудь инструкции спасибо.
в зипе есть много разных эмулек програмок что для чего не могу понять.
я новичок.

----------


## skrest

Скорей всего у тебя windows
так что просто используй  1c_8x_UniPatch.exe
из папки upatch
Внимательно прочитай unipatch.txt

----------


## MyPka

добрый вечер.. пытаюсь пропачить платформу 8.3.5.1383
Предыдущие платформы снимались через  1c_8x_UniPatch.exe
Сейчас пишет Can not find source bytes. Что это означает, как возможно еще снять ключ?
У меня на одном компе виндоус виста, на втором виндоус XP
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Что это означает


 - Такое чаще всего бывает когда пытаются патчить при запущенной 1С. Даже если запущен не клиент, а хотя бы и агент сервера, смотря что Вы ставили. Как вариант - скачайте вчерашний RePack финальной версии 8.3.5.1428 - он не требует лечения.

----------

MyPka (30.01.2015)

----------


## MyPka

Да вроде запущена не была..  специально перезагружала комп... 
Огромное Вам спасибо! Финальная платформа встала и отлично работает!

----------


## Михаил000

как получить ключ для 1с 8.2

----------


## avm3110

> как получить ключ для 1с 8.2


Даю самый *не* очевидный хинт - "Купить у 1С";).

----------


## Ukei

> как получить ключ для 1с 8.2


 - Прочитать первое сообщение на странице.

----------

Dyadka74 (12.02.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> Прочитать первое сообщение на странице.


Судя по просьбе - купить у 1С будет явно проще и надежнее

----------


## Ukei

> купить у 1С будет явно проще и надежнее


 - Если для Вас сложно скачать уже вылеченный от жадности RePack технологической платформы 1С, то да, купить Вам будет проще.

----------


## skrest

> как получить ключ для 1с 8.2


1 Купить лицензию.
2 Прочитать внимательно шапку темы.

----------


## Dyadka74

Мб, все таки кто-нибудь подскажет как при помощи файла 1c8_uni2patch_lin "вылечить" файл backbas.so под Ubuntu? Можно в личку. Буду очень признателен.

----------


## avm3110

> все таки кто-нибудь подскажет как при помощи файла 1c8_uni2patch_lin "вылечить" файл backbas.so под Ubuntu?


А пользоваться "готовым" пропаченным so-шником религия не позволяет? :mad: А архиве уже лежит пролеченный файл.

----------


## Dyadka74

> А пользоваться "готовым" пропаченным so-шником религия не позволяет? :mad: А архиве уже лежит пролеченный файл.


Конечно я уже опробовал его. При запуске выдает ошибку. Права и владельца на файл менял - результат такой же. Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop 64

----------


## avm3110

> Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop 64


Задумчиво :blush: Не решаюсь спросить. А "64" - это намёк на разрядность? Это нечего, что пач только лишь для 32-х разрядной версии.

----------


## Dyadka74

> Задумчиво :blush: Не решаюсь спросить. А "64" - это намёк на разрядность? Это нечего, что пач только лишь для 32-х разрядной версии.


Да это разрядность. Вы, видимо правы, спасибо что указали на мою ошибку, в следующий раз буду более внимательным. :). А все таки насчет того, чтобы самому вылечить файлик, можете подсказать?

----------


## dimasik38ru

Приветствую! Если кому нужно, пропаченый back*.so лежит здесь; https://www.dropbox.com/s/qsm6wlqlhv...ackbas.so?dl=0

----------

rgd20 (10.04.2015), timofeev123 (19.04.2015)

----------


## Ukei

> Если кому нужно, пропаченый back*.so


 - Для какой он версии?

----------


## dimasik38ru

1С Предприятие 8.3 Linux

----------


## Ukei

> 8.3 Linux


 - Я понимаю что 8.3, а версия-то какая? Дело в том, что для каждого релиза платформы backbas.so нужно патчить по-новой.

----------


## dimasik38ru

> - Я понимаю что 8.3, а версия-то какая? Дело в том, что для каждого релиза платформы backbas.so нужно патчить по-новой.


1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.5.1517)

----------


## freeneutro

Тоже не могу пропатчить 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.5.1517). Использую команду:


> sudo 1c8_uni2patch_lin backbas.so


 получаю сообщение 


> sudo: 1c8_uni2patch_lin: command not found


 в результате 1С по прежнему требует лицензию.
У кого-нибудь получилось успешно пропатчить? Поделитесь опытом пожалуйста.

----------


## skrest

> Тоже не могу пропатчить 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.5.1517). Использую команду: получаю сообщение  в результате 1С по прежнему требует лицензию.
> У кого-нибудь получилось успешно пропатчить? Поделитесь опытом пожалуйста.


Не получается напрямую, пропатчь через виндоус
или возьми пропатченный back*.so   - пост #275

----------


## freeneutro

Спасибо

----------


## skrest

> Спасибо


*Скрытый текст*Для этого есть кнопочка "спасибо"

----------

flamme1981 (17.09.2015), Сачков (04.12.2015)

----------


## daiciy

Где взять Path на 8.3?

----------


## skrest

> Где взять Path на 8.3?


в шапке.

----------

daiciy (17.04.2015), flier (28.04.2015), vladkom812 (08.10.2015)

----------


## flier

пропатчил под 8.3.6. Через линукс тут командй ср патчиои, она вообще то файл копирует, странно что не работает если был размер 5мб стал 200кб). 
А вообще 1с просто ....ки. Лицензионный ключик отваливается постоянно на 8.3.5, на 8.3.6 все как по расписанию. раз в 8 часов. неделю руками перезапускал службы, пробовал релизы и танцевал с бубном. надоело

8.3.4 работало идеально

----------


## skrest

что сказать то хотел ?

----------


## flier

1с просто ....ки

----------


## radiow

Скажите, есть ли в природе таблетки для 8.3 x64 Linux сервера 1С?

----------


## kolllak31

можно перезалить пропатченный файлик из поста #275?

патчил непосредтсвенно под linux, патчится вроде норм, через клиента работает, при попытке запустить через web-клиента выдает ошибку что нет лицензии.
патчил под windows с переносом на сервер, аналогично не пашет web-клиент, пугается на лицензию

у кого-нибудь он работает? версия 1ски 8.3.6.2100

----------


## valy_msu

Подскажите, какой патчер работает на win 2008 x64 для Сервера 1С x64?

----------


## Ukei

> какой патчер работает на win 2008 x64 для Сервера 1С x64?


 - Никакой. Только эмулятор в тестовом режиме.

----------


## sergling

sudo ./1c8_unitopatch_lin backbas.so
важны знаки ./
первый файл должен быть доступен для запуска, второй для записи и лежать в одном месте

у меня кстати ругается 
Segmentation fault 

у кого-нить было такое?

---------- Post added at 01:19 ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 ----------

о чудо, последний патч под винду с номером 3 пропатчил мою so и 32-битная 1с запустилась на centos 6.6 x64 (8.3.6.2152)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Никакие патчи не помогают, все равно лицензию требует. Помогите плиз. у меня УПП 1.3.70.1


Лицензию требует не УПП 1.3.70.6, а платформа. Укажите релиз и тип платформы.

----------


## Ukei

> Никакие патчи не помогают, все равно лицензию требует. Помогите плиз. у меня УПП 1.3.70.1


 - Скачивайте RePack, удаляйте платформу, ставьте репак (список баз сохранится) - при использовании типовых конфигураций лицензию требовать никто не будет.

----------


## yanex

Добрый день.
У меня не получилось пропатчить. После 3 патча 1С перестает запускаться без всяких ошибок. После 2 - запускается и просит лицензию.
У меня CentOS x64 6.7 1C 8.3.6-2390. патчил файл backbas.so. Может у кого есть файл под мою систему?

----------


## avm3110

> У меня CentOS x64





> CentOS x64





> *x64*


Вы внимательно читали руководство к пачу? Попробуйте ещё раз, а особенно тот аспект - "А работает ли пач для x64 разрядных платформ 1С Предприятия"?

----------


## DeGlucker

Народ, а есть у кого-нить дистриб PostgreSQL новый от 1С'a? Только мне под i386 нуна, поделитесь плиз у кого есть. Про шапку темы знаю, но тащить из-за 20 метров 3,25 гб не хочется!

----------


## Ukei

> Народ, а есть у кого-нить дистриб PostgreSQL новый от 1С'a? Только мне под i386 нуна, поделитесь плиз у кого есть. Про шапку темы знаю, но тащить из-за 20 метров 3,25 гб не хочется!


 - Есть, вот в этом посте, под платформой.

----------


## DeGlucker

> - Есть, вот в этом посте, под платформой.


Спасибо! Кое-что еще нашел прямо тут: [hide]http://1c.postgrespro.ru/deb/pool/main/p/postgresql-9.4/[/hide] доступ вроде свободный!

----------


## SpiRUS

Подскажите поподобнее как попатчить backbas.so из под винды? Exe'шным патчером?

----------


## Taisa_07

Очень нужна одна из ломаных версий  1С:Электронное обучение (Конструктор запросов, Образовательная организация или Экзаменатор). Дистрибутив "Конструктора запросов" уже есть, но без лицензии. Хелп!

----------


## Taisa_07

> Очень нужна одна из ломаных версий  1С:Электронное обучение (Конструктор запросов, Образовательная организация или Экзаменатор). Дистрибутив "Конструктора запросов" уже есть, но без лицензии. Хелп!


Ошиблась, должно быть - 1С:Электронное обучение. Конструктор *курсов*

----------


## Star_FOX

Огромное спасибо - ваш патч сотворил чудо:dance:
Перенос 1С с XP на WIN7 64 - не проходил, запрашивал лицензию (лицензия есть),
после патча прошел на ура.

----------


## VovanSSS

backbas.so не патчиться через windows, пишет Can not find offset in file! Stopped!!!

---------- Post added at 22:38 ---------- Previous post was at 22:30 ----------

Все получилось, достал новый файл из архива, он пропатчился.

----------


## русланбор

Вот ссылка на видео лечения 1с https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL5W11kQrvY

----------


## enc0der

Здравствуйте! увидел версию для mac os x (beta) ни у кого случайно нет путей обхода защиты?

----------


## sirm

Приветствую всех!
А можно этим патчем по Centos 5.8,1c 8.2.19.130?
А то у меня вот такая х..нь
[root@server 1]# ./1c8_uni2patch_lin backbas.so
Ошибка сегментирования

Очень нужно для тестирования web интерфейса 1с. В локалке работает и без патча нормально.
В принципе патч нужен для тестового запуска посмотреть, что нужно будет допиливать.

----------


## kefir266

Наверное что-то с правами доступа на backbas.so, или запущена 1с

----------


## sirm

> Наверное что-то с правами доступа на backbas.so, или запущена 1с


Не хочу быть назойливым, но ubunta (для которой патч написан) и centos немного разные.
 Т.е. deb и rh платформы. Будет ли в таком случае работать патч для deb на rh?
Возможно ступил и действительно работала 1С, т.к. у клиента несколько помещений и не отслеживал что-кто-то работал или нет в 1с.
Или нужно стопорить 1с сервер?

---------- Post added at 11:05 ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 ----------




> Наверное что-то с правами доступа на backbas.so, или запущена 1с


Может ступил. Не проверил работает 1С или нет. Или нужно стопорить 1с сервер?
И то что патч для deb платформы не может повлиять(Centos rh-платформа)?

----------


## УникальноеИмя

ubuntu 16.4 x64, 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.1964) x32. uni3patch - удачно пропатчилось через винду. (я в архиве патчера для линукса не увидел, хз что качал).

uni2patch - для такой конфигурации оказался не рабочим. Линуксовый патчер ругался на ошибку сегментирования, виндовый ни на что не ругался и не работал.

Пару слов об ограничениях разрядности, в данном случае требование разрядности x32 относится к разрядности приложения, а не операционной системы(читая тему сложилось впечатление, что это не до конца понятно, ps ваш кэп). 

Спасибо модератору, и всем тролям =)

----------


## kefir266

> ubuntu 16.4 x64, 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.1964) x32. uni3patch - удачно пропатчилось через винду. (я в архиве патчера для линукса не увидел, хз что качал).
> 
> uni2patch - для такой конфигурации оказался не рабочим. Линуксовый патчер ругался на ошибку сегментирования, виндовый ни на что не ругался и не работал.
> 
> Пару слов об ограничениях разрядности, в данном случае требование разрядности x32 относится к разрядности приложения, а не операционной системы(читая тему сложилось впечатление, что это не до конца понятно, ps ваш кэп). 
> 
> Спасибо модератору, и всем тролям =)


libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
Это все понятно, лучше расскажи, как i386 на amd64 поставить? Я не могу разрешить зависимость с libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of 1c-enterprise83-client:
 1c-enterprise83-client depends on libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 (>= 1.2.5).

dpkg: error processing 1c-enterprise83-client (--install):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

Все что пишут в инете по этому поводу не работает.
Все сносил, все ставил обратно, apt-get -f install делал.

----------


## УникальноеИмя

я линуксоид ровно один день, так что слепой попробует помочь храмому=)
У меня все хорошо прошло, я установил по мануалу (шикарный мануал где я, рачила, узнал что можно распаковывать deb  через звездочку).  1С-ка не запустилась ругаясь на libwebkit в системном журнале, я бахнул sudo apt-get check он мне тыкнул носом в libwebkit, затем - sudo apt-get -f install и взлетело.

Ниже список установленных у меня, попробуй поставить их, сорее всего первых двух тебе не достает
currentuser@NoteBook0:~$ dpkg -l | grep libwebkit
ii  libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37:amd64                  2.10.9-1ubuntu1                                             amd64        Web content engine library for GTK+
ii  libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37-gtk2:amd64             2.10.9-1ubuntu1                                             amd64        Web content engine library for GTK+ - GTK+2 plugin process
ii  libwebkitgtk-1.0-0:i386                     2.4.11-0ubuntu0.1                                           i386         Web content engine library for GTK+
ii  libwebkitgtk-1.0-common                     2.4.11-0ubuntu0.1                                           all          Web content engine library for GTK+ - data files

----------


## kefir266

Да, первых двух нет, но в репозитории debian я их не нашел. В ubuntu есть. Но не это самое страшное. Мне клиент не сильно и нужен был. Проблема с апачем теперь. Он хочет х64 билиотеку для себя.

apache2: Syntax error on line 274 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Cannot load /opt/1C/v8.3/i386/wsapch2.so into server: /opt/1C/v8.3/i386/wsapch2.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
А ставить апач х32 - это не вариант.

Так что вопрос открытый. Может есть какой нибудь вариант эмулятора под линукс, раз не ломается backbas?

----------


## agnev

> Да, первых двух нет, но в репозитории debian я их не нашел. В ubuntu есть. Но не это самое страшное. Мне клиент не сильно и нужен был. Проблема с апачем теперь. Он хочет х64 билиотеку для себя.
> 
> apache2: Syntax error on line 274 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Cannot load /opt/1C/v8.3/i386/wsapch2.so into server: /opt/1C/v8.3/i386/wsapch2.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
> А ставить апач х32 - это не вариант.
> 
> Так что вопрос открытый. Может есть какой нибудь вариант эмулятора под линукс, раз не ломается backbas?


Вдруг кому будет полезным:
У кого проблемы с установкой пакетов, которых нехватает в зависимостях, и по которым нет ничего в репозиториях:
вот тут отличная папалась инструкция: http://документооборот.net/faq/1s-do...e-sql-vps.html

Там где-то в начале было, как прописать ссылки на доп. репозитории, чтобы все, чего нехватает, легко искалось и само качалось :). Я нифига не линуксоид, но эта инструкция позволила достаточно быстро накидать 2 linux сервера на копееечном VDS (аренда в $3 за сервер в месяц) в клиент-сервером варианте 1С + postgre, с веб-доступом через apache, заборов все встреченные ошибки, коих, к сожалению, было немало.

----------

kefir266 (01.11.2016)

----------


## Козка

Установила репакнутую 8.3.9.1818 вин-32, все равно требует лицензию, в чем проблема можнт быть , я бух, дома пытаюсь поставить.

----------


## poligrafist

Добрый вечер,
при установке RePack 8.2.19.130 выдается ошибка:
Windows Error: Ошибка исполнения функции

В чем может быть дело?
До этого были установлены оф. версии 8.2 и 8.3, удалили их перед установкой RePack

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Установила репакнутую 8.3.9.1818 вин-32, все равно требует лицензию, в чем проблема можнт быть , я бух, дома пытаюсь поставить.


Проверьте, в настройке диалога запуска должно быть включено "Использовать аппаратную лицензию"

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Козка

Еще раз прошу уточнить, галку снять или оставить, я ее убрала, т.к. в описании написано: " Во время установки появится окно с предложением установить драйверы защиты. Эту галку нужно снять. 
Если Вы забыли это сделать или просто проскочили этот экран при установке - ничего страшного не случится,
платформа все равно будет запускаться и не просить лицензию".  Попробовать оставить галку?

----------


## Козка

Александр, туплю уже, при запуске базы в настройках вы имели в виду, там да, не стояла галка, спасибо вам большое!

----------


## chernov78

Всем добрый вечер !
У меня такая проблем ка, сейчас пользуюсь в личных нуждах программой 1С 7 торговля и склад. 
Семёрку давно нашёл в интернете работает без ключей, оболочка устанавливается и работает без проблем. Потом забрасываю базу и работаю, с компа на комп переношу без проблем. Сейчас решил попробовать перейти на 1с 8 управление торговлей, ни как не могу найти, нахожу не ставится хоть убей. Мож есть у кого такая программа чтоб можно было без специальных навыков поставить такому дилетанту как я. Оболочка и чистая база нужна., версия восмёрке где можно фото прайс делать. Заранее спасибо. Моя почта chernov78@yandex.ru

----------


## Натали2101

Доброго времени суток!  При установке последней версии платформы 8.3.9 просит ключ. Подскажите пож-та где взять и последовательность действий?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток!  При установке последней версии платформы 8.3.9 просит ключ. Подскажите пож-та где взять и последовательность действий?


А что до этого не просил? Платформа 32 или 64 разрядная?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Натали2101

до этого просил, но в прошлый раз как-то получилось, училась очень долго, и уже не помню что делала давно было. Платформа не знаю, винда 7 64-битная, платформу скачивала просто для виндовс

----------


## Натали2101

*мучилась долго:blush:

----------


## alexandr_ll

> *мучилась долго:blush:


Используйте unipatch отсюда http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...8F-1%D0%A1-8-2
или дождитесь появления repack версии.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Натали2101

спасибо конечно, но там это скачать можно только платно

----------


## alexandr_ll

> спасибо конечно, но там это скачать можно только платно


Файлы по всем трем ссылкам скачиваются абсолютно бесплатно.
Если вам сложно скачивать с файлообменника, то возьмите в облаке
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hzxo/FxWzCRbyd

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## chernov78

Ваш вайл в облоке просит пороль.

----------


## chernov78

Ваш файл в облоке просит пороль

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ваш вайл в облоке просит пороль.


В первом сообщении указано:
пароль на архив: 1

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## chernov78

Спасибо.

----------


## chernov78

Разархивировал архив а вот с 1С все равно совладать не могу. Вы мне не можете помочь? Мне нужна 1С версия управление торговлей Оболочка+как там называется конфигурация, база. У меня есть 1С 7 версия устанавливается на комп без поролей, потом база-конфигурация которую ложу на комп прописываю путь и работаю. Меня вроде всё устраивает. Но возникла проблема нужно делать прайсы с фото на основание остатков товара. А в 1С7 не делается в 1С8 делается в какой то версии ищу ищу немогу скачать установить. В своё вреся семёрку за вечер нашол.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Разархивировал архив а вот с 1С все равно совладать не могу. Вы мне не можете помочь? Мне нужна 1С версия управление торговлей Оболочка+как там называется конфигурация, база. У меня есть 1С 7 версия устанавливается на комп без поролей, потом база-конфигурация которую ложу на комп прописываю путь и работаю. Меня вроде всё устраивает. Но возникла проблема нужно делать прайсы с фото на основание остатков товара. А в 1С7 не делается в 1С8 делается в какой то версии ищу ищу немогу скачать установить. В своё вреся семёрку за вечер нашол.


В 7.7 легко делаются прайсы с картинками, например:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/68Td/3a1EtcLWa.
Для установки 1с Предприятие 8 скачайте платформу RePack отсюда:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...287#post467287

и конфигурацию Управление торговлей 11.2 отсюда:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## tests

Помогите, пожалуйста, пропатчить 1С для Linux. 1c8_uni2patch_lin ругается на ошибку сегментирования. Если кому не трудно, пожалуйста ответьте мне на мыло a+nikitushkin#gmail+com. Вместо "+" ставим точку. Вместо решётки собачку. Помогите, пожалуйста пропатчить прогу. Файл backbas.so пришлю ответным письмом. Помогите, пожалуйста, в беде, не пройдите мимо.

----------


## skrest

> Помогите, пожалуйста, пропатчить 1С для Linux. 1c8_uni2patch_lin ругается на ошибку сегментирования.


Какой linux , x64 ? читай рейдми к unipath !!!!!

----------


## tests

Плохой из тебя телепат. От слова вообще никакой. Линь у меня правильный, 32-х битный. 
Вопрос остаётся открытым. Патч сегфолтится, проверялось на Ubuntu 12.04.x, 14.04.x, 16.04, так же на Debian Jessie.

----------


## skrest

> Плохой из тебя телепат. От слова вообще никакой. Линь у меня правильный, 32-х битный. 
> Вопрос остаётся открытым. Патч сегфолтится, проверялось на Ubuntu 12.04.x, 14.04.x, 16.04, так же на Debian Jessie.


никакой телепатии, угадывать ваши действия нет желания!
пропатчь в windos  backbas.so

Или возьми репак
"- версии платформы Portable или RePack не требуют лечения. Взять их можно ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%D0%BC%D1%83! "

----------


## jkingo1

скажите пароль от архива?

----------


## Ukei

> скажите пароль от архива?


 - От какого? Если из 1-го сообщения темы, то 1

----------


## Oliver787

добрый день. Не появились ли ключи под 1с8 x64 версии под Linux ?

----------


## Nikon102

Вопрос! 
Есть моно версия 1С 8.2 -Базовая.  Работаю на работе, но дома хочу потихоньку пробовать мульки чтобы научиться изменять "Счета" -Добавить картинку. Изменить столбик скидки,  Добавить строку -Комментарий для клиента.
А вот файлы, которые висели с 12 года -свалились -не обнаружены. 
Кто-то есть с советом или файлом? )

----------


## avm3110

> А вот файлы, которые висели с 12 года -свалились -не обнаружены. 
> Кто-то есть с советом или файлом? )


Откуда "свалились"? Что и где "не обнаружено"? :confused:

Короче... качаешь последний релиз платформы (8.3.9) тут - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D1%83!/page21

(качай RePack), далее бершь с работы dt-шник, ну и резвись дома в свое удовольствие

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Вопрос! 
> Есть моно версия 1С 8.2 -Базовая.  Работаю на работе, но дома хочу потихоньку пробовать мульки чтобы научиться изменять "Счета" -Добавить картинку. Изменить столбик скидки,  Добавить строку -Комментарий для клиента.
> )


BИмей ввиду,  что изменения в базовой лицензионной версии запрещены. Поэтому, что дома наработаешь, может и не удастся внедрить на работе.

----------


## alexmannsonn

Проблему надо описывать конкретно, а то не понятно о чем разговор

----------


## sergei-rks

Здравствуйте помогите плизз найти 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2170)Розница (базовая), редакция 2.2 (2.2.5.23) без всяких паролей и ключей на Windows10 32-bit И? За ранее всем благодарен!!!!

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте помогите плизз найти 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2170)Розница (базовая), редакция 2.2 (2.2.5.23) без всяких паролей и ключей на Windows10 32-bit И? За ранее всем благодарен!!!!


 - Платформа у меня в подписи, там архив с любой версией. Розницу тоже можно найти в архиве по ссылке у меня в подписи, не эту, так ближэайшую к ней установку.

 - Объясните только какое отношение Ваш вопрос имеет к теме ключей?

----------

sergei-rks (04.03.2017)

----------


## Dyadka74

Подскажите, есть ли лечение для 1C 8.3.10.2252 x64 под Ubuntu x64? Унипатч (1с8_uni3patch.exe, если из-под винды) файл патчит, но 1С с таким файлом не запускается. Или мб у кого-нибудь есть уже вылеченный файл?

----------


## MrDemo

8.3.10.2466 x64 тоже беда centOS 7 (( веб морда ругается что нету ключа, а после патча падает порт 1541, такой вопрос какая версия под x64 из 8.3 работает с патчам?

----------


## MrDemo

8.2.19.130 x32 тоже беда centOS 6.9 (( веб морда ругается что нету ключа, есть у кого уже пропаченый файл backbas.so с этой версии?

----------


## Sh.Valeria

Доброе утро. Решила освоить программирование 1с. Подскажите с чего начать и какую версию скачивать. Может кто-нибудь посоветует литературу. Заранее спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброе утро. Решила освоить программирование 1с. Подскажите с чего начать и какую версию скачивать. Может кто-нибудь посоветует литературу. Заранее спасибо


Начните с этого:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/G4va/Gxz9JT5ak
Там же есть ссылки на скачивание необходимых материалов

----------

Ukei (30.07.2017)

----------


## Ukei

> Доброе утро. Решила освоить программирование 1с. Подскажите с чего начать и какую версию скачивать. Может кто-нибудь посоветует литературу. Заранее спасибо


 - Вот тут в 1-м же посте много чего собрано тематически: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## Endimione

Кто может подсказать где нарыть репак платформы 8.2.17.153 (а в идеале сервер х64 + толстый клиент)

----------


## Ukei

> Кто может подсказать где нарыть репак платформы 8.2.17.153 (а в идеале сервер х64 + толстый клиент)


 - 8.2.19 чем не устраивает?

----------


## Endimione

Есть лицензионая 1С 8.2.17.153 установленная на win2003, винда потихоньку умирает. Попытка установить ее на Win2008R2 x64 не привела к успеху не удалось устновить hasp точнее все вроде ставится, но 1с в упор не видит ключ, ключ типа hasp4, вроде нагуглил, что текущие владельцы aladin утверждают что работы hasp4 не гарантируется на системах win7x64 и выше. Поэтому решили посмотреть в сторону "бесплатных" вариантов, но обновлять платформу до 8.2.19 не вариант, так как много чего дописано в конфигурации и не факт что оно будет дальше нормально работать.

----------


## Ukei

> Есть лицензионая 1С 8.2.17.153 установленная на win2003, винда потихоньку умирает. Попытка установить ее на Win2008R2 x64 не привела к успеху не удалось устновить hasp точнее все вроде ставится, но 1с в упор не видит ключ, ключ типа hasp4, вроде нагуглил, что текущие владельцы aladin утверждают что работы hasp4 не гарантируется на системах win7x64 и выше. Поэтому решили посмотреть в сторону "бесплатных" вариантов, но обновлять платформу до 8.2.19 не вариант, так как много чего дописано в конфигурации и не факт что оно будет дальше нормально работать.


 - Сделайте рез копию базы, обновите платформу до 8.2.19.130, это последняя 8.2 (Ваша 8.2.17 не затрется, платформы 8.х ставятся в разные папки, хоть 30 шт. ставьте одновременно) и попробуйте поработать. Разницы между 17 и 19, особенно если тип базы файловый, нет никакой кроме багфиксов. Обновление платформы конфигурацию никак не затрагивает.

----------


## Online_Z

> Есть лицензионая 1С 8.2.17.153 установленная на win2003, винда потихоньку умирает. Попытка установить ее на Win2008R2 x64 не привела к успеху не удалось устновить hasp точнее все вроде ставится, но 1с в упор не видит ключ, ключ типа hasp4, вроде нагуглил, что текущие владельцы aladin утверждают что работы hasp4 не гарантируется на системах win7x64 и выше.


чушня какая-то
на x64 приходится изворачиваться при установке 1с 7.7, а 8-ка с USB без проблем ставится на любую версию винды.
только недавно была новость - нашли какую-то уязвимость и рекомендуют обновить драйвер ключа 1С
в комплекте с дровами есть Readme со списком поддерживаемых версий ОС:
Windows 7 SP1
Windows 8.1 SP1
Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1
Windows Server 2012 R2
Windows Server 2016
Windows 10 Version 1703

----------


## Endimione

> чушня какая-то
> на x64 приходится изворачиваться при установке 1с 7.7, а 8-ка с USB без проблем ставится на любую версию винды.
> только недавно была новость - нашли какую-то уязвимость и рекомендуют обновить драйвер ключа 1С
> в комплекте с дровами есть Readme со списком поддерживаемых версий ОС:
> Windows 7 SP1
> Windows 8.1 SP1
> Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1
> Windows Server 2012 R2
> Windows Server 2016
> Windows 10 Version 1703


возможно сейчас 1с поставляется с другими ключами аппаратными, на текущей системе Win2003 Aladin Monitor определяет ключ как HASP4. Установив его в новый комп с Win2008R2 + драйвера с сайта 1С версии 7.60 + 1С 8.2.17.153 32бита, 1С выдает при локальном запуске ошибку: ENSR8 Локальный не установлен. 
Хотя в диспетчере устройств ключ определяется нормально. Пляски с бубном ни к чему не привели. Нагуглил вот такую инфу http://sentineldiscussion.gemalto.co...server-2012-r2
самый последний пост.

----------


## Online_Z

> возможно сейчас 1с поставляется с другими ключами аппаратными, на текущей системе Win2003 Aladin Monitor определяет ключ как HASP4. Установив его в новый комп с Win2008R2 + драйвера с сайта 1С версии 7.60 + 1С 8.2.17.153 32бита, 1С выдает при локальном запуске ошибку: ENSR8 Локальный не установлен. 
> Хотя в диспетчере устройств ключ определяется нормально. Пляски с бубном ни к чему не привели. Нагуглил вот такую инфу http://sentineldiscussion.gemalto.co...server-2012-r2
> самый последний пост.


1с ищет ключ ENSR8 - у тебя на ключе такая же маркировка?

----------


## Endimione

Да такая.

----------


## Online_Z

Светодиод в ключе загорается?

----------


## Endimione

> 1с ищет ключ ENSR8 - у тебя на ключе такая же маркировка?


Прошу у всех прощения. Все таки я недоглядел и на ключе маркировка H4 Net10 ORGL8 как я понимаю это лицензия на 10 клиентских мест. Старый сервак без этого ключа работает отлично при локальном запуске в окне "О программе" показывает: 
Лицензия Текущая:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10, получило клиентское приложение
Локальный HASP4 ENSR8 1
Спрашивается каким фигом оно работает? В Диспетчере устройств никаких ключей нет, как должен выглядеть эмулятор если он используется?

----------


## Online_Z

> Прошу у всех прощения. Все таки я недоглядел и на ключе маркировка H4 Net10 ORGL8 как я понимаю это лицензия на 10 клиентских мест.


ну как я и предполагал, поэтому и просил проверить маркировку, т.к. все указывало на то, что ключа от сервера то попросту нет.

если на старом серваке нет и не было ключа с маркировкой ENSR8 (он кстати фиолетового цвета), то значит был эмуль

----------


## avm3110

> возможно сейчас 1с поставляется с другими ключами аппаратными, на текущей системе Win2003 Aladin Monitor определяет ключ как HASP4. Установив его в новый комп с Win2008R2 + драйвера с сайта 1С версии 7.60 + 1С 8.2.17.153 32бита, 1С выдает при локальном запуске ошибку: ENSR8 Локальный не установлен. 
> Хотя в диспетчере устройств ключ определяется нормально. Пляски с бубном ни к чему не привели. Нагуглил вот такую инфу http://sentineldiscussion.gemalto.co...server-2012-r2
> самый последний пост.


Не понятно с какими ключами проблема - с локальным серверным или с сетевым клиентским?
То что в диспетчере устройств  ключ виден - не означает, что все нужное для 1С установлено и установлено правильно. Например информация в hasp.ini как на сервере (это один каталог), так и на клиенте (другой каталог) - если речь про клиентский ключ.
Аладин монитор - юзает только правильно установленные клиентские ключи (да и то, только после того как этот ключ кто-либо взял "определенным образом")

----------


## Endimione

> Не понятно с какими ключами проблема - с локальным серверным или с сетевым клиентским?
> То что в диспетчере устройств  ключ виден - не означает, что все нужное для 1С установлено и установлено правильно. Например информация в hasp.ini как на сервере (это один каталог), так и на клиенте (другой каталог) - если речь про клиентский ключ.
> Аладин монитор - юзает только правильно установленные клиентские ключи (да и то, только после того как этот ключ кто-либо взял "определенным образом")


Разобрались с предыдущим вопросом - ключ был не серверный. Теперь следующий вопрос как по установленному серверу понять, используется "ломаная" платформа или используется эмулятор. На сервере локально толстый клиент запускается и нормально работает в сервере стоит клиентский ключ на 10 рабочих мест и Hasp license manager. Юзеры по сети и подключаются и все нормально, если ключ вытащить, то не подключаются, но локально на серваке все равно все работает. Как понять почему? При локальном запуске толстого клиента в окне "О программе": 
Лицензия Текущая:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10, получило клиентское приложение
Локальный HASP4 ENSR8 1

----------


## avm3110

> Разобрались с предыдущим вопросом - ключ был не серверный. Теперь следующий вопрос как по установленному серверу понять, используется "ломаная" платформа или используется эмулятор. На сервере локально толстый клиент запускается и нормально работает в сервере стоит клиентский ключ на 10 рабочих мест и Hasp license manager. Юзеры по сети и подключаются и все нормально, если ключ вытащить, то не подключаются, но локально на серваке все равно все работает. Как понять почему?


Элементарно, Ватсон:)
Сносишь на серваке 1С-кого клиента (а сервер не трогаешь. Затем накатываешь официальный дистрибутив 1С клиента и дальше все просто.
Если без ключа перестал запускаться - значит до этого стоял эмулятор.

----------


## Endimione

> Элементарно, Ватсон:)
> Сносишь на серваке 1С-кого клиента (а сервер не трогаешь. Затем накатываешь официальный дистрибутив 1С клиента и дальше все просто.
> Если без ключа перестал запускаться - значит до этого стоял эмулятор.


не не мне за такое голову открутят у нас большинство пользователей на этом серваке по рдп работают

----------


## avm3110

> не не мне за такое голову открутят у нас большинство пользователей на этом серваке по рдп работают


Хм-м-м.. Крутить на сервере 1С предприятия еще и RDP - да у вас конторе однако знают толк в извращениях :confused:

Ну тогда расслабься, работает - значит не мешай работать :blush:

----------


## Endimione

> Хм-м-м.. Крутить на сервере 1С предприятия еще и RDP - да у вас конторе однако знают толк в извращениях :confused:
> 
> Ну тогда расслабься, работает - значит не мешай работать :blush:


Да вот как раз и не работает, раз в день иногда в два-три дня виснет сервак намертво, rdp клиентов всех выкидывает, локально на мониторе сероватый фон рабочего стола win2003 без интерфейса explorer'a, по логам винды ничего крамольного нет, ни BSOD, ни дампов, ничего, по идее с точки зрения винды она не зависает, диски проверены, стоят в raid1, контроллер интел на мат плате. Именно поэтому начались попытки параллельно поднять еще одни сервак 1С, и в процессе выяснилось что 1С у нас условно-лицензионная. В принципе 32битную версию уже протестил "бесплатную" теперь осталось 64битный сервак заставить забыть про hasp.

----------


## avm3110

> теперь осталось 64битный сервак заставить забыть про hasp.


А в чем трудность? Качай тут соответствующий RePack - и тести на здоровье.

ПыСы.. Насчет "виснет намертво" - у нас так же есть "старенькая железяка", которая раз в неделю требует аппаратного ресета.
Так что думаю - проблема в железе (хотя и утечки памяти в 1Ске так же этому способствуют)

----------


## KatyTs

Всем добрый день! Выручите пожалуйста, ссылок много, все старые, не работают... Ситуация у меня такая: забирала бухгалтерию у аутсорсинговой компании, спросила у них, какая у Вас 1С, ответили 8.3, купила себе 8.3 чтоб базы их открыть- чтоб остатки посмотреть на конец периода или еще чио-нибудь. В итоге подстава, базы на 8.2 в моей 1Ске не открываются, требует лицензию, второй раз покупать 1С нет смысла, но поставить базы очень нужно. Помогите пожалуйста
***
Был у меня вариант открыть через демо 1С 8.2, но пишет ошибка-в демо режиме нельзя входить с паролем, а на их базе все пользователи с паролями.
Еще был вариант поставить 8.2 и крякнуть лицензию, но этого делать не стала, побоялась крякнуть новую 8.3, которая стоит с лицензией.

----------


## Online_Z

> Всем добрый день! Выручите пожалуйста, ссылок много, все старые, не работают... Ситуация у меня такая: забирала бухгалтерию у аутсорсинговой компании, спросила у них, какая у Вас 1С, ответили 8.3, купила себе 8.3 чтоб базы их открыть- чтоб остатки посмотреть на конец периода или еще чио-нибудь. В итоге подстава, базы на 8.2 в моей 1Ске не открываются, требует лицензию, второй раз покупать 1С нет смысла, но поставить базы очень нужно. Помогите пожалуйста.


если вы купили лицензионную 1С 8.3, то с этой лицензией можно запустить и 1С 8.2,  и наоборот, с лицензией 8.2, можно запустить 8.3.
хотя очень сомневаюсь, что дело в этом, т.к. конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" любой редакции (что старая 2.0, что новая 3.0) уже давно требует платформу версии 8.3.

скорее всего дело не в редакциях платформы (8.2 / 8.3) или конфигурации (2.0 / 3.0), а в несоответствии версии приобретенной программы и предоставленной вам аутсорсерами, например вы купили пакет программы "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Базовая версия" (стоимость по прайсу 3300 руб), а аутсорсеры использовали 1С:Бухгалтерию 8 версии ПРОФ - архивная копия от ПРОФ на базовой версии работать не будет и при попытке запуска сообщает, что лицензия не обнаружена и предлагает получить новую с помощью пинкода из 15 цифр (как для ПРОФ версии), а у вас в комплекте базовой версии только один пин из 16 символов.

----------


## Ukei

*Патчер BACKBAS.DLL для 1С 8.3.x (x86 и x64)*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

*Описание работы патчера:* *Скрытый текст*

Патч для отключения проверки лицензионности (запрос каждые 15 минут логина с паролем)
в 1С 8.3.8 и новее. Альтернатива небезызвестному delic.

В 8.3.12 началась борьба с последствиями работы delic (на новых версиях конфигураций),
этот патч отключает проверку лицензионности.

Патчится только 1 файл - backbas.dll. Он может быть уже пропатчен или оригинальный -
без разницы.

В конце работы патчер выдает сообщение "N bytes written" (записано N байт).
Для х64-версий N должно быть равно 4, для х86 - 2.

Если цифра другая - использовать пропатченную DLL категорически не рекомендуется.

----------

Dymon (05.06.2018), lika156 (07.02.2019), pierre.tr0y (18.08.2018), Sergo69 (15.10.2018)

----------


## lengal

Пропатчил в linux 16.04 LTS 32-bit
Скачивал из шапки. Распаковываем и складываем в Домашнюю папку фаил 1c8_uni2patch_lin
Открываем терминал вводим: *ls* (команда для перехода в домашнюю папку)
Следующая команда: sudo ./1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1C/v8.3/i386/backbas.so
*sudo* действуем с правами суперпользователя 
*./1c8_uni2patch_lin* исполняемый фаил
*/opt/1C/v8.3/i386/backbas.so* путь к нашему файлу

----------

reychik78 (22.10.2019)

----------


## Tigresska

> Пропатчил в linux 16.04 LTS 32-bit
> Скачивал из шапки. Распаковываем и складываем в Домашнюю папку фаил 1c8_uni2patch_lin
> Открываем терминал вводим: *ls* (команда для перехода в домашнюю папку)
> Следующая команда: sudo ./1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1C/v8.3/i386/backbas.so
> *sudo* действуем с правами суперпользователя 
> *./1c8_uni2patch_lin* исполняемый фаил
> */opt/1C/v8.3/i386/backbas.so* путь к нашему файлу


Для Mac OS такой способ не подойдет?

----------


## Sreset

подскажите пароль для архива из шапки

----------


## Ukei

> подскажите пароль для архива из шапки


 - Он в шапке рядом со ссылками написал. "1" без кавычек.

----------


## NedoUmow

> Вот зто поможет решить проблему
> распакуйте в любое место, прочитайте файл Читать.doc, выполните прочитанное.
> Ссылка на скачивание                              Имя файла
> http://depositfiles.com/files/q3lyjkdq2   0HASP_DRV.RAR


уже заблокировали dfiles.ru/files/q3lyjkdq2  : Такого файла не существует, доступ к нему ограничен или он был удален из-за ....
Может есть посвежее ссылка?
сообщите пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

> уже заблокировали dfiles.ru/files/q3lyjkdq2  : Такого файла не существует, доступ к нему ограничен или он был удален из-за ....
> Может есть посвежее ссылка?
> сообщите пожалуйста


 - Все актуальные на сегодня лекарства есть в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## Рикк

> - Все актуальные на сегодня лекарства есть в 1-м сообщении темы.


8.3.12.1685 попробовал пропатчить, не работает (не обнаружен ключ защиты), может что посвежее есть?

----------


## Ukei

> 8.3.12.1685 попробовал пропатчить, не работает (не обнаружен ключ защиты), может что посвежее есть?


 - Вы пытаетесь старым патчем патчить новую платформу. Не получится. Скачивайте из 1-го сообщения темы Набор лекарств и смотрите какие есть варианты для свежих версий, они в отдельной папке. Либо берите сразу репак на ручном патче 8.3.12.1616, он самый стабильный.

----------

moscos (07.02.2019), Рикк (26.10.2018)

----------


## moscos

Всем спасибо, на 8.3.14.1565(х32) на убунте 18.04 (х64) работает, патчил через винду !!!

----------


## Kitoss

Здравствуйте, пробовал патчить 8.3.13-1644(x64) на убунте 16.04(x64) результат давольно странный, получилось создать пустую базу, но при подключении стал выдавать ошибку disconnect in line 1587 ....... Патчил на винде, т.к. в лине даже после того как я дал права на исполнение, патчер не запустился. Использовал uni3path. Сразу хочу отметить, у меня нет опыта работы с 1с, в открытых источниках такой ошибки не нашел. Если вернуть оригинальный backbas.so, он начинает просить опять лицензию. Пару лет назад помогал устанавливать на линукс 1с товарищу, но у него была программная лицензия, проблем не было. Надеюсь на помощь!

----------


## Kitoss

Если установит 32-битную версию и применить патч к ней, то все работает! Ну на линуксе по крайней мере так!

----------


## pavlok2008

> У меня тоже не получилось пропатчить с помощью 1c8_uni2patch_lin. Получилось с помощью 1c8_uni2patch_win.exe.
>  - Виртуальная машина: VMWare Player v.6.0.1 + Tools for Linux 9.6.1.1379776
>  - ОС (хост): Windows 7 Pro (x64)
>  - ОС (гостевая): Ubuntu 13.10 (x86)
>  - Платформа 1С: 8.3.4.365 (x86)
>  - Патч из ScrewDrivers_All: версия для Windows - 1c8_uni2patch_win.exe
>  Платформу устанавливал по инструкции в этом посте (платформа -> HASP -> шрифты). Затем из директории /opt/1C/v8.3/i386 скопировал на флешку файл backbas.so. Отключил флешку, перешёл в ОС (хост) Windows, подключил флешку. В Windows создал директорию на диске C (C:\TEMP), скопировал туда файлы 1c8_uni2patch_win.exe и backbas.so. Запустил cmd.exe, перешёл в директорию TEMP (cd C:\TEMP), ввёл команду (1c8_uni2patch_win.exe backbas.so). В ответ получил сообщение: Well done! Success!!! В директории C:\TEMP теперь есть пропатченный файл (backbas.so) и резервная копия оригинального файла (backbas.so.bak). Скопировал (заменил) файл backbas.so на флешку. Отключил флешку, перешел в гостевую ОС Ubuntu, скопировал файл в директорию: Домашняя папка/Temp, запустил Terminal, ввёл команду: sudo cp ~/Temp/backbas.so /opt/1C/v8.3/i386 Перезагрузился... Теперь 1С отучена от ключа... Пользуйся, на здаровье!
> 
> 
> ...


добрый человек, счастья тебе и здоровья побольше :-) капец, иных способов просто не нашел для своей цели: Linux (сервера Centos + клиенты Ubuntu) + куча машин Windows = мега сердито )

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ЛЕКАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1

 - версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*


*СБОРНИК ПРОПАТЧЕННЫХ DLL*

*Образ виртуальной машины с настроенным MulitKey*

*Способ обхода защиты сервера 1С х64 (не путать с Windows Server x64!)*

----------


## poibox

Доброе утро!
Есть возможность залить backbas.dll для 8.3.15.1565 x64 ?
Заранее низкий поклон.

----------


## itt5082

> Доброе утро!
> Есть возможность залить backbas.dll для 8.3.15.1565 x64 ?
> Заранее низкий поклон.


Напишите почту скину

----------


## Елена141175

Добрый день! Можно ли найти ключи для Украины 1С 8.2.19.121?

----------


## Ukei

> Доброе утро!
> Есть возможность залить backbas.dll для 8.3.15.1565 x64 ?
> Заранее низкий поклон.


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Можно ли найти ключи для Украины 1С 8.2.19.121?


 - Для чего? Для платформы? См. 1-е сообщение темы, там есть набор патчей. Если для конкретного конфига, то искать нужно не ключи, а отученную от жадности установку. Вот только, насколько я помню, актуальные версии конфигураций для Украины с 8.2 уже давно не работают, только 8.3.

----------


## Пеппи

Добрый день. Для Сервера 1с есть только один способ лечения, который указан здесь ? Я правильно понимаю? 
Все другие патчи,и т.д. только для клиента ?
Или все таки есть патч и для сервера 1с, и дополнительно нужно дампы в реестр добавить?

Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. Для Сервера 1с есть только один способ лечения, который указан здесь ? Я правильно понимаю? 
> Все другие патчи,и т.д. только для клиента ?
> Или все таки есть патч и для сервера 1с, и дополнительно нужно дампы в реестр добавить?
> 
> Спасибо


 - Нет, способ не один, есть ещё паролчка. Вот основная тема: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8F-1%D1%81-8-x

----------


## Пеппи

Спасибо. Repack нормально поставился все же

----------


## anchar007

Добрый вечер!
А что с х32 версией платформы? Она больше не ломается?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер!
> А что с х32 версией платформы? Она больше не ломается?


 - Пока что нечем. Но есть эмулятор MultiKey, работающий с ориг. платформой. И пока он есть появление нового патча маловероятно.

----------

учусь (18.01.2021)

----------


## agronom74

ссылки не активны((

----------


## S.T.A.L.K.E.R_

Установил 1с 3.0  8.3.10 на Windows на персональный компьютер для личного пользования. Не запускается. Пишет не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы. До этого старая версия 1с была. Установил эмулятор и все работало. Видно этот старый эмулятор не работает. По ссылке указанной выше уже ничего нет. Может кто скинет нужный HASP на yurik-motors@mail.ru

----------


## S.T.A.L.K.E.R_

Установил новую 1с 3.0 8.3.10. на Windows для личного пользования. Не запускается . Выводит сообщение -"Не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы..." Ранее у меня уже установления старая версия 1с и эмулятор был установлен. Все открывалось и работала. А это новая версия не открывается. Выше по ссылке перехожу - уже нет там ничего. Может кто скинет на почту yurik-motors@mail.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Установил новую 1с 3.0 8.3.10. на Windows для личного пользования. Не запускается . Выводит сообщение -"Не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы..." Ранее у меня уже установления старая версия 1с и эмулятор был установлен. Все открывалось и работала. А это новая версия не открывается. Выше по ссылке перехожу - уже нет там ничего. Может кто скинет на почту yurik-motors@mail.ru


Все есть на первой странице.

----------


## S.T.A.L.K.E.R_

Спасибо

----------


## ЕЛЕНА198308

Добрый день! обновила платформу, теперь ключ просит((( Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! обновила платформу, теперь ключ просит((( Помогите пожалуйста.


Елена, добрый день! А раньше лицензионная платформа стояла?!?

----------


## poibox

> *НАБОР ЛЕКАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux*
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1
> 
>  - версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*
> 
> 
> *СБОРНИК ПРОПАТЧЕННЫХ DLL*
> 
> ...


Доброе утро!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, я один такой или эпоха пиратства по-тихоньку сходит на нет?
Последнее время замена файлов dll на файлы из СБОРНИК ПРОПАТЧЕННЫХ DLL не решает проблему.
Как минимум для платформа 8.3.18.1289 (х64) меняю файлы на файлы из архива backbas_8.3.18.1289_x64.zip
После этого сама платформа запускается нормально, ключ не просит.
Но через непродолжительное время (5-10 минут) сеанс завершается разными вариантами:
- ошибка Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы
- ошибка Аварийное завершение
- или просто молча закрывается и все.

С более ранними версиями платформы пользовался заменой файлов dll уже точно последние пару лет, никогда проблем не было.

Кстати, по факту ключи есть, даже два. Но занимают USB-порты, что не есть удобно.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброе утро!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, я один такой или эпоха пиратства по-тихоньку сходит на нет?
> Последнее время замена файлов dll на файлы из СБОРНИК ПРОПАТЧЕННЫХ DLL не решает проблему.
> Как минимум для платформа 8.3.18.1289 (х64) меняю файлы на файлы из архива backbas_8.3.18.1289_x64.zip
> После этого сама платформа запускается нормально, ключ не просит.
> Но через непродолжительное время (5-10 минут) сеанс завершается разными вариантами:
> - ошибка Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы
> - ошибка Аварийное завершение
> - или просто молча закрывается и все.
> ...


Вы наверное уже последний, кто об этом спрашивает
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....756#post620756

----------


## zorox10

Добрый день.
Подскажите знающие люди!!!
Предприятие уже давно закрыл. Когда закрывал, программист скачал мне на флэшку 1С, Файл вот такой:1Cv8 fg 25.dt
Сейчас возникла необходимость посмотреть историю платежей по контрагенту.
Как установить и открыть данный файл на компе? что не обходимо скачать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Подскажите знающие люди!!!
> Предприятие уже давно закрыл. Когда закрывал, программист скачал мне на флэшку 1С, Файл вот такой:1Cv8 fg 25.dt
> Сейчас возникла необходимость посмотреть историю платежей по контрагенту.
> Как установить и открыть данный файл на компе? что не обходимо скачать?


Установить платформу отсюда
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page56
Создать пустую конфигурацию и в режиме Конфигуратор восстановить сохраненную базу
https://helpf.pro/faq/view/1480

----------


## K2rill

Дайте пожалуйста рабочий патч для 1с 8.3, ато тут все ссылки нерабочие

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Дайте пожалуйста рабочий патч для 1с 8.3, ато тут все ссылки нерабочие


По первой ссылке все работает. https://trubobit.com/dn8ypkobgty6.ht...domain=turb.cc

----------

